# Наше творчество > Проза >  Два Дракона

## Елена Галкова

_Долго не решалась опубликовать свою сказку. Она у меня длинная.... начало  пожалуй затянуто. Но укорачивать рука  не поднимается и многие говорят, что после прочтения появляется хорошей "послевкусие"
Чтобы не было слишком нудно каждую главу напечатаю отдельно_

----------


## Елена Галкова

Д  В  А      Д  Р  А  К  О  Н  А
Сказка о трусости, приносящей несчастье,
смелости, дающей силы и
любви, которая дарит нам крылья.

Глава 1.
ЦЕНА  ТРУСОСТИ

«…Боль - это боль,
Как ее ты не назови.
Это страх.
Там, где страх
Места нет любви.»
из  репертуара рок-группы «Агата Кристи»

С шумом разрезая воздух  огромными крыльями, изрыгая при каждом выдохе клубы дыма из ноздрей и языки пламени из  пасти, Черный Дракон пролетел над лесом и совершил круг над горными вершинами, высматривая место для посадки. На тысячи километров вокруг здесь, среди острых как бритва скал, была единственная ровная площадка, пригодная для приземления. Образовалась она много веков назад, благодаря страшной буре, грозившей уничтожить все живое. Но беда прошла мимо при содействии местного волшебника, который, узнав о приближавшейся беде, сумел отвести удар при помощи заклинаний. Мощный разряд молнии ударил в скалу, отколов часть вершины, словно срезал ее. За многие годы дожди и ветер отшлифовали камень, сделав  ровным и гладким, как зеркало. Таким оставался он несколько веков, но ныне утратил былой блеск. Сейчас вся поверхность  была покрыта глубокими  царапинами от когтей Дракона. Сюда он прилетал каждый день, здесь была самая удобная смотровая площадка, позволявшая видеть всю страну, где Черный Дракон являлся единственным и полновластным правителем.
Страна эта  прекрасна и называется Зеленой Долиной. Удивительным образом расположена она высоко над землей – на вершинах непроходимых гор. Границы ее плотно окружают острые скалы. Внизу, по одну сторону границы, бушует ледяной океан. По другую угрюмо лежит выжженная пустыня. Далеко не каждый житель Земли знает о  существовании этой загадочной страны, а многие из тех, кто что-то слышал о Зеленой Долине, считают это красивой легендой.
 Дракон любил это место в горах. Только здесь он мог побыть наедине с самим собой, только здесь  мог позволить человеческим чувствам шевельнуться в своем черном сердце, предаться воспоминаниям о  родных краях, оставшихся за краем горизонта, навеки покинутых родителей, немногочисленных друзей и прежнюю жизнь, где он был обычным крестьянином, а не грозным правителем, человеком, а не Драконом. В те годы он весело бегал по родной деревушке, играл с соседскими мальчишками и носил человеческое имя Арнакель. 
Вот и сегодня, как всегда в полдень, совершив круг над вершинами  острых, как лезвие бритвы скал, Дракон приземлился на некогда ровную, но ныне истерзанную страшными когтями площадку, сложил крылья и устремил взгляд на мир, расположенный за границей своего государства. Этот полдень был особенным, а возможно, последним – на рассвете предстоял первый бой. Впервые за 10 лет безграничной власти нашелся смельчак, решивший бросить вызов ему. Конечно, Дракон обладал огромным преимуществом в силе и казалось, не было причин опасаться сражения с человеком. Если бы не одно обстоятельство: воин был сыном волшебника.

Снизу, едва различимая среди камней, поднималась к вершине узенькая тропа. Никто не знает, сколько путешественников сложили головы, пытаясь пройти по ней, лишь единицы добрались до вершины. Двенадцать лет назад  он, будучи молодым и дерзким юношей, оказался одним из немногих счастливцев, кому удалось пройти весь путь до конца.  Что же стало первопричиной, толкнувшей его на опасное путешествие и сделавшее величайшим правителем самой загадочной, неприступной и сказочно красивой страны? Несомненно, виной тому легенда, рассказанная  человеком, пришедшим некогда в его родную деревушку. 
Арнакель был мальчишкой  и с любопытством наблюдал за чужестранцем, которого соседи приютили в своем доме. Путешественник пришел в их деревню со стороны пустыни, он был так изможден дорогой, что без сил упал у первого же порога. Грязная и разорванная в клочья одежда путешественника тем ни менее сохранила следы роскоши,  а в руках  оборванец держал  необычайной красоты изделия из чистого золота, щедро осыпанные драгоценными камнями. Добрые люди внесли его в дом, позвали лекаря. Странник три дня пролежал без сознания, повторяя в бреду неизвестные имена, слова «Зеленая Долина» и «Розовый Замок».
Когда он пришел в себя и окреп, жители деревни всей гурьбой собрались послушать рассказ о его удивительном путешествии. Дети слушали едва дыша от восторга, взрослые с легкой улыбкой на лице. Те и другие принимали повествование странника за сказку, плод богатого воображения, или поврежденного рассудка. Но тот, кому спустя годы суждено было стать Черным Драконом, запомнил каждое слово. Он и сейчас не забыл эту удивительную историю, рассказанную чужестранцем. Вот она.
«На границе между знойной безжизненной пустыней и холодным, вечно бушующим океаном, возвышаются, упираясь вершинами в облака, суровые скалы. Там не растут травы, не вьют гнезд птицы, даже насекомые не находят для себя ни пищи, ни приюта. Но зоркий глаз опытного путешественника сумеет отыскать среди острых камней узкую и петляющую, тропу, ведущую к вершине. Много столетий назад молния ударила в вершину горы, огромные камни, падая вниз, сметали все на своем пути, благодаря чему образовалась  дорога, позволявшая добраться до вершины.  Если  любопытство и отвага толкнут путника ступить на опасную тропу и ему удастся преодолеть путь, наградой  станет  небывалой  красоты зрелище: вершины скал служат защитным щитом, каменным частоколом, опоясывающим целую страну. Взору открываются зеленые поля и луга, с редкими холмами, голубыми озерами и чистыми реками. Вершины скал, плотной стеной окружая границы этого чудесного края, защищают его от ураганов, солнце ласково светит круглый год, ветер приносит свежесть с поверхности океана, многочисленные ручьи омывают поля и сады, радуя прохладой. Там не бывает  снега и засухи, а земля из года в год дарит богатый урожай. Там живут невиданные животные, летают сказочной красоты птицы, которых нет ни в одной другой стране, удивительной красоты цветы распространяют повсюду чудесный аромат. Жители ведут неспешный образ жизни, не ведают о деньгах и долгах, не запирают дверей. Стада животных мирно пасутся без пастуха, потому что даже хищники там сыты и миролюбивы.
Благословенный край называется Зеленой Долиной.
Немало завоевателей мечтало получить власть в этой стране, поработить ее жителей, завладеть несметными сокровищами, в изобилии сокрытыми в  недрах земли, но все полководцы теряли войско еще в пути. Одних поглотила пучина океана, других сгубили зной и пески, тем же, кому посчастливилось добраться до скал, не хватило сил преодолеть путь по горной тропе. 
Сама природа позаботилась, чтобы жители  Зеленой Долины были сыты и счастливы,  жили в мире и согласии, не зная войн и конфликтов, не ведая, что оружие можно использовать как-то иначе, кроме охоты.»
Так говорилось в древней легенде и сказку эту подтверждали немногочисленные путешественники, сумевшие добраться до острых вершин и вернувшихся оттуда  с богатыми дарами.  Но таких счастливчиков было немного,  их рассказы передавались по всему миру из уст в уста, обрастая преувеличениями и сказками. Где правда, а  где вымысел уже никто не мог угадать. Но путешественник, забредший в деревню,  уверял, что правда настолько же прекрасна и невероятна, как сама легенда. 
«Управляют страной  мудрые правители,  которые раз в 10 лет избираются на общем собрании старейшин городов и селений. Поскольку урожай всегда богатый, недра земли щедры и обильны, а налоги не велики, не обремененные тяжелым трудом  граждане с любовь выращивают цветы, сочиняют музыку, ваяют изящные скульптуры, плетут ковры и изготовляют множество других красивых вещей. Раз в год мастера выставляют свои произведения  на дворцовой площади для всеобщего обозрения. Лучшие работы удостаиваются чести  украшать дворец, потому там всегда звенит радостный смех, звучит прекрасная музыка, стены дворца украшают  картины лучших художников, лучшие танцовщики исполняют танцы и лучшие скульптуры встречают гостей в широком холле. В знак уважения и признательности мудрым правителям, люди  приносят дары с радостью и от чистого сердца, считая  великой честью представлять свои работы в роскошных залах.»
Тогда Черный Дракон был человеком, ребенком, он еще не мечтал о богатстве и власти, но, услыхав рассказ того, кто видел это собственными глазами,  потерял покой. Путешественник выздоровел и покинул деревню, а мальчик каждый день вспоминал его рассказы, ночами ему снились зеленые холмы и прозрачные реки, невиданные птицы и красивейшие животные, снился чудесный замок, украшенный  золотом и шелками. Мечты о  Зеленой Долине полностью завладели им, он перестал помогать родителям в поле, забросил учебу, отстранился от друзей. Дни на пролет  тренировался на деревьях, стенах разрушенных домов, оттачивая  искусство альпинизма, а вечерами всматривался за линию горизонта, где, по словам путешественника, раскинулись непроходимые скалы, укрывая  своими вершинами лучшую страну в мире. 
Мальчик вырос, окреп, собрал необходимое снаряжение, взял немного еды и воды и отправился в путь за своей мечтой, не смотря на слезы матери и угрозы отца. Он  не вернулся в родные края, родные оплакали его, считая погибшим, а он стал правителем.

----------


## Елена Галкова

*       *       *
Черный Дракон печально вздохнул, оглядывая мир за пределами своих владений. Получив силу и власть он вскоре заскучал и задумал было захватить близлежащие государства, войти в родную деревню в новом облике, став господином, завоевателем. Тогда все, кто потешались над его мечтой, считали  глупцом и неудачником, увидят, каким могущественным он стал. Но  мечтам о безграничной власти над миром не суждено было сбыться. Природа, веками защищавшая Зеленую Долину от зноя и ураганов, теперь оберегала другие государства от посягательств  Дракона. Едва он преодолевал границу со стороны пустыни, как горячий воздух, пополам с пылью и песком, забивал легкие, не позволяя дышать, солнце иссушало крылья, а порывы ветра отбрасывают назад. 
Немного оправившись, он предпринял вторую попытку  получить  власть над миром, на этот раз выбрал путь, лежавший через океан. Но и здесь подстерегала неудача. От соленых брызг намокали крылья, щипало в носу, распухал язык. Ему едва хватило сил вернуться, пришлось целый день сушить крылья, а огонь из пасти не мог пускать  неделю. Пришлось смириться с этим единственным  поражением в жизни, умерить свои амбиции и ограничиться властью в Зеленой Долине. 
Черный Дракон посмотрел вниз, в тысячный раз удивляясь, как смог он, будучи человеком, в одиночку преодолеть бескрайнюю пустыню, как не сорвался с узкой тропы, не умер от усталости и голода? Вероятно,  мечта была так велика, что наделила тело невиданной силой. Он выдержал все испытания и однажды  ступил сбитыми в кровь ногами на эту скалу, где сидел сейчас, крепко вцепившись в камень острыми когтями.
Местные жители, нарядные и гостеприимные, нашли его полуживого у ручья, привели в дом, обработали раны снадобьями, сваренными из лечебных трав, растущих только здесь. Едва боль утихла и силы вернулись, он вновь засобирался в путь, спеша увидеть дворец правителя. Ему снова предложили помощь - дали лошадь, одежду и еду, указали путь.
- Но я не смогу расплатиться с вами за еду и одежду, - напомнил он.
- Ох уж эти путешественники, - вздыхали местные жители. - Как же вы живете, если не можете ни принять, ни подарить бескорыстно помощь? Да и за что расплачиваться?  Пищи  много вокруг, а одежда все равно когда-то износится, не зависимо от того отдашь ты ее или станешь хранить дома. 
- Но как я смогу вернуть вам лошадь? 
- О, не беспокойтесь, она сама найдет дорогу, - успокоили хозяева.
- Но  что, если ее украдут?
В ответ люди рассмеялись, махнули рукой и не стали объяснять, что в этих краях такого отродясь не было.
Следуя по указанному пути, он с интересом наблюдал  диковинную природу Зеленой Долины. Все здесь было как в других краях, но гораздо красивее, ярче и изящнее. Трава ослепительно зеленая и мягкая как пух плотно укрывала землю темно-синего цвета.  Листья на деревьях буквально сияли, каждый листок просматривался насквозь и отливал перламутром в лучах солнца. Мягкая, сочная и шелковистая кора на деревьях хоть и была коричневой, но на солнце переливалась  фиолетовым перламутром. Иголки сосен раза в четыре толще обычных ласково щекотали ладонь.
Он сорвал изумрудный листок клена. Казалось, дерево было очень опечалено этой потерей, вся крона грустно склонилась, листва немного потемнела,  из надломанной ветки закапал оранжевый сок. Вскоре, за считанные секунды, он загустел, буквально на глазах рана, нанесенная любопытным путником, зажила и дерево вновь приободрилось. Любопытная птица уселась на гриву лошади, мелодично затрещала, разглядывая всадника. С виду обычная синица, но в несколько раз крупнее, грудка цвета спелого апельсина, перышки синие, с фиолетовым переливом. 
Арнакель протянул руку, птичка тут же уселась на его запястье, замолчала, несколько раз  повернула головку, вспорхнула и умчалась, стрекоча на весь лес.  Разбуженные жители леса выскакивали на тропинку. В сопровождении потомства вышел гордый олень с серебристыми рогами, белые перламутровые пятнышки на спинке розового олененка отбрасывали блики на его маленькие голубые рожки. Медведь с черно-зеленой шерстью флегматично взирал на путника, не отрываясь от бордовых ягод малины, серебристо-серый волк на всякий случай оскалил зубы, но быстро сменил гнев на милость и переключил внимание на детенышей.
Голуби цвета неба ворковали на ветках. Синий воробышек клевал зеленого червяка. Даже ворона, обычая черная ворона гордо восседала на ветке важно, гордясь своим бархатным одеянием. 
Туча крупных бабочек невиданных расцветок буквально обрушилась на Арнакеля. Их огромные крылья роняли пыльцу на его лицо и одежду. Когда они пронеслись мимо, он обнаружил, что весь перепачкан  необычайно яркими и сияющими красками. Крыло одной бабочки четко отпечаталось на щеке. 
Конь не спеша шагал по лесной тропинке, разноцветные камни хрустели под его копытами, изумрудные ящерицы разбегались в разные стороны, а огромные цветы самых невероятных расцветок склоняли головы на обочине дороги.
Фиолетово-бордовый закат  осветил этот чудный мир, солнце спряталось за вершинами скал и бархатное небо осыпалось бриллиантами звезд. Они были так огромны и так близки, что казалось – привстань  на стременах, протяни руку – и звезда протянет свой лучик, чтоб приветствовать неутомимого путешественника.
С наступлением ночи Арнакель не прервал путешествие, не прилег ни на миг и вот, утром следующего дня  увидал цель своего путешествия – дворец правителя Зеленой Долины, снившийся ему много лет. Путешественник из далекого детства был прав: увиденное  превзошло даже самые смелые мечты. 

Рассеялся утренний туман и на пригорке показался дворец,  выстроенный из розового, отшлифованного до зеркального блеска камня. Пять круглых башен, образуя полукруг, соединяются друг с другом  подвесными мостами на верхних этажах, шелковые знамена, расшитые золотыми нитями, развеваются на башнях, кованые ворота, скорее похожие на кружево, прикрывают широкий двор, выложенный белым мрамором. На воротах нет охраны, нет запоров, а служат они лишь тому, чтоб уберечь мраморные дорожки дворцового парка от заблудившихся животных, но никак  не от посягательств людей. За несколько веков существования Зеленой Долины никому не приходило в голову осквернить эту красоту, созданную трудом и любовью многих поколений.
Арнакель до глубокой ночи бродил вокруг замка, с восторгом наблюдая, как меняется его облик  в течение дня. Капли росы на розовых камнях сверкали в лучах восходящего солнца, в них отражалось небо и дворец сиял, переливаясь розовыми и голубыми красками. В полуденный зной отворились окна, дивной красоты шторы ласкал легкий ветерок, от чего дворец напоминал корабль, мирно идущий по тихой глади зеленого моря. Закат сделал замок пурпурным, а затем фиолетовым, уходящее солнце отражалось в окнах, отчего рисунки на  витраж словно оживали, а стеклянные цветы посылали прощальный поклон солнцу. С наступлением сумерек каменные стены засыпали, а двор освещался множеством факелов. Теперь главное чудо Зеленой Долины напоминало маяк, манящий к себе усталых путников. В праздничные дни, по рассказам местных жителей, в небе разрывались залпы салюта и площадь перед дворцом полыхала фейерверками.
На протяжении дня из окон замка лилась красивая музыка, слышались веселые голоса, словно дворец жил своей собственной и при том счастливой жизнью. Вспоминая рассказ путешественника, Арнакель знал, что Правитель живет в центральной башне, там же он принимает подданных и предоставляет апартаменты гостям. В двух ближайших башнях живут музыканты, певцы и танцоры, повара и другие мастера своего дела, победившие в конкурсе и удостоенные чести целый год представлять свое искусство во дворце. В крайних башнях никто не живет, они служат хранилищем для великолепных произведений искусства. Год от года мастерство жителей Зеленой Долины растет, потому  каменщики торопятся строить новые башни.
На утро следующего дня Арнакель  решился подойти к воротам из чугунного кружева, потянул за шелковый шнур, раздался мелодичный перезвон хрустальных колокольчиков. На этот призыв не выскочили злые собаки, не сбежалась вооруженная охрана, сам правитель вышел на крыльцо, радушно приглашая войти, в окна соседних башен приветливо выглянули  любопытные подданные.       
Хозяин замка радостно встретил гостя, провел по мраморной лестнице, показал  комнаты в роскошном убранстве, после чего открыл двери самой великолепной части дворца – Тронного зала. Открылась резная дверь с витражными окнами и ноги мягко ступили на янтарный  пол с впаянными в него золотыми цветами. Едва сделав первый шаг, Арнакель в ошеломлении замер, увидав прекраснейшее из творений рук человеческих,  жемчужину замка:  в центре, на постаменте, укрытом шелковым ковром, возвышался  хрустальный трон, украшенный бриллиантами и золотыми  подсвечниками. Наступали сумерки, слуги зажигали светильники, в пламени свечей хрустальный трон словно оживал, переливаясь   множеством  красок, бриллианты засияли, отражая огонь, заиграли  бликами на стенах зала. В этой игре света, казалось, что трон сам излучает свет, который и освещает все вокруг, в  его сиянии меркнет огонь свечей и факелов.
Завороженный  созерцанием трона, гость не заметил красоты изумрудных светильников освещающих  красивейшие картины, развешенные на стенах, обитых зеленым бархатом, не смог оценить труд многочисленных зодчих, украсивших потолок крошечными перламутровыми ракушками и россыпью самоцветных камней. Все его снимание захватили драгоценный трон и корона Правителя. Корона висела на ветви дерева, стоявшего тут же. Ствол его был свит из тонких золотых лент, золотые ветви украшала крона изумрудных листьев и серебряных цветов. На одной ветви покоилась корона, щедро осыпанная драгоценными камнями, на другой висела мантия, украшенная нежным мехом и тонким кружевом.
- Непостижимо, - восторженно выдохнул гость, пораженный этой роскошью. Хватило беглого взгляда, чтоб понять – одной ветви этого дерева хватило бы, чтоб купить всю его деревню вместе с жителями.
- О, да! – отозвался Правитель, не разгадавший его мыслей, - Мастер потратил три года на изготовление этого дерева. Три года он не выставлял свои творения на дворцовой площади. Мы уже забеспокоились, решили было, что он серьезно болен, а он тысячу дней трудился над этим чудом. И его творение до сих пор считается вершиной искусства. Примером кропотливого труда и смелой фантазии.
Арнакель опустился в предложенное  янтарное кресло с  бархатными подушками.
Хозяин замка завел беседу, расспрашивая о жизни в далеких странах, обычаях и нравах людей. Ветер, влетая в раскрытые окна, играл шелковыми занавесками и  казалось, будто сказочные птицы, вышитые на них, оживали. Слуги внесли изысканные угощения,  нежная музыка полилась из окон дворца, завершая очередной прожитый день. 
Неделю гость жил в замке, путешествуя по многочисленным коридорам и залам. Не мало других прекрасных произведений, вызывавших восхищение заезжих гостей, довелось ему видеть в других башнях. Потрясало так же, что  богатства эти ежегодно пополняются, от чего дворец  становится  еще  прекраснее.  Но в этом великолепии люди и правители видят лишь красоту и талант мастеров, золото всегда считалось здесь лишь материалом для изготовления шедевров, драгоценности в Зеленой Долине никогда  не имели  цены, а успех избранных не разжигал в сердцах зависти. Каждый мастер имеет возможность представить свое произведение, у каждого жителя есть шанс жить в этой роскоши, если  ему окажут доверие и изберут правителем.  
Чем больше гость изучал красоты дворца, тем сильнее чувствовал, что вместо восторга и радости, в душе его, как ядовитая змея, зародилась черная зависть, отравляя душу. В скором времени его стали раздражать  счастливые улыбки людей, он остался слеп к красоте зеленых лугов и благоухающих садов, глух к  песням и музыке.  Не смог оценить гость, что красота дворца  создана руками жителей в знак благодарности, искренней признательности правителю за  мудрое управление государством. Он потерял голову, разглядывая драгоценности, ночами бродил в пустынных коридорах, роскошных залах, перебирая сокровища, которые никогда не запирались,  восседал на хрустальном троне, воображая себя бессменным правителем.
 Приняв величественную позу, представлял, как восторженные граждане преподносят роскошные дары ему, исполняют  оды и серенады в его честь,  прославляют  своего господина в стихах и поэмах, художники  бьются за честь написать его портрет, а скульпторы увековечивают в мраморе. Закрыв глаза, видел себя  важно шествующим по мраморной дорожке, подданные бросают цветы к его ногам, красивейшие девушки вешают ему на шею гирлянды цветов, сильные юноши разгоняют толпу на его пути, чтоб ни одна, даже секундная задержка, не прервала величественного шествия господина. Представлял себя отдыхающим на мягких диванах, девушки, сидя у него в ногах, подливают вино в его кубок, предлагают изысканные лакомства, нежно махают опахалами из перьев  птиц, живущих только в Зеленой Долине. Танцовщики исполняют танец, музыканты извлекают волшебную музыку и заходящее солнце окрашивает зал розово-голубым цветом,  словно и оно преисполнено любовью  и восхищением к господину.                 
 Сладкие мечты полностью захватили  все мысли, помрачили рассудок и заглушили голос совести. День и ночь он думал лишь об одном: как стать обладателем  всей этой роскоши. Выдвинуть свою кандидатуру? Но до окончания срока нынешнего правителя еще много лет, да и сами жители вряд ли изберут на трон чужеземца, даже если изберут, через 10 лет придется отдать трон другому, вернуться в хижину и зарабатывать на жизнь трудом, наблюдая, как кто-то другой купается в роскоши. 
Арнакель был на грани безумия, понимая, что ни один честный способ не способен   воплотить в жизнь заветную мечту. Если нет шанса законно получить власть, возможно, ее стоит захватить, - однажды подумал он и обрадовался этой идее. Способ далеко не новый, спокон веков смелые бунтари силой  отбирали власть у неудачливых господ. Удивительно, как до сих пор эта идея не пришла никому в голову.  Решение было принято и темной  ночью злоумышленник  решился на черное дело. 
Двери замка не были изуродованы замками и засовами, опочивальня  главного лица государства так же не запиралась  и не охранялась, соблазн был слишком велик, чтоб послушаться голоса совести  или  внять  разуму, жадность, как паук затащила безумца в свои сети, заглушив и сердце и  мысли. Пробравшись в спальню доверчивого правителя, злодей вонзил в его сердце кинжал, тот самый, который был получен им в дар из рук гостеприимного хозяина замка. 
Наутро серебряный колокол созвал народ на дворцовую площадь, где изумленные жители узнали о происшествии.  Самозванец вышел к народу, облачившись  в роскошные одежды и  объявил себя единственным и пожизненным господином Зеленой Долины. Когда возгласы удивления и страха затихли, он зачитал новый свод законов, наспех сочиненный за ночь. Обещал милости и привилегии  верным подданным, грозил наказанием непокорным и вольнодумцам, отдал приказ  мастерам врезать замки в двери и ворота, велел  выставить охрану вокруг дворца, после чего удалился в покои величественным шагом. 
 Люди, из спокон веков жившие в мире и согласии, не зная  войн и коварства, растерянно внимали его речи и еще долго не расходились, пытаясь осознать  свое положение. Но они привыкли  подчиняться воле мудрых правителей, потому роптать не стали, решив положиться на волю судьбы и милость узурпатора.   В скором времени площадь опустела, жители вернулись в свои дома, занялись привычными делами, решив, что время  все расставит по местам.
Новый господин велел называть себя  Господином Величайшим Правителем, он вольготно расположился в роскошном дворце и приготовился наслаждаясь  изысканными блюдами, веселой музыкой и грациозными танцами. Каково же было его удивление, когда к полудню обнаружилось, что куда-то пропали танцоры и музыканты, а в привычный час повара не принесли обед. Блуждая в полном одиночестве по опустевшим коридорам дворца, он не встретил ни одной живой души. Пришлось самому отыскать  кухню, самому разжечь огонь,  пожарить мясо, нарезать фрукты и в полном одиночестве съесть невкусный обед. Так продолжалось несколько дней, пока ему не удалось разыскать поваров и музыкантов. Они не скрывались в лесах, не прятались от гнева господина, нет, эти люди открыто и свободно жили в своих хижинах,  заботились об урожае и занимались любимым делом.
- Что вы себе позволяете? – кричал он на них, - Я не стану платить вам жалование, прикажу, чтоб никто не давал вам работы, вас даже в батраки  никто не наймет!
- Мы работали во дворце правителя не за плату, - удивились люди.
- А за что же вы работали? – не поверил Арнакель, ошеломленный ответом.
- Я был избран лучшим музыкантом, - объяснил один, - потому меня удостоили чести целый год играть свою музыку в тронном зале, до тех пор, пока в конце года не будет назван новый победитель. 
- А меня избрали лучшим кондитером, позволив тем самым  в течение года готовить яства для правителя и его гостей.
- А я – лучшая танцовщица…
- А я – лучший поэт…
Люди наперебой рассказывали о своих достижениях, за которые их наградили правом жить и работать во дворце целый год.
- И вы не получали за это награды? – не верил  Арнакель.
- Работа в замке и есть высокая награда.
- На что же вы жили, как кормили семьи?
- Это никогда не было проблемой, достаточно протянуть руку и сорвать сочный плод. Возле каждого дома протекает ручей – в любой момент можно утолить жажду свежей ключевой водой. Конечно, надо ухаживать за овощами, жать пшеницу, пахать землю, сеять, бороться с сорняками, пасти скот, стричь овец. Работы хватает, к счастью у нас большие семья, трудолюбивые дети, мы всегда можем рассчитывать на помощь соседей.

----------


## Елена Галкова

- Глупцы, - сказал Арнакель, - возвращайтесь на свои места, каждому из вас я назначу высокое жалование, вам не придется горбатиться в поле и ковыряться в грязи.
- Но нам нравится работать на земле,  мы помогаем друг другу, а после трудового дня радостно собраться за одним столом с друзьями и соседями, говорить о жизни, петь новые песни. Родная земля и близкие люди дарят нам вдохновение для новых шедевров. Именно поэтому нельзя жить в Розовом замке больше года. Люди должны жить в своем привычном мире, чтоб мысли были добры, а душа свободна.
- Я приказываю вам вернуться во дворец! – рассердился Арнакель.
Подданные смотрели на него с удивлением, не понимая, почему они должны выполнять его приказы, если им этого не хочется.  Правитель удалился ни с чем. Поразмыслив, он понял, что ему необходима армия, только так  он  сможет подчинить их своей воле. Но где найти воинов и как заставить на себя работать?  В Зеленой Долине обращаться с оружием умели только охотники, к ним и отправился незадачливый узурпатор. 
- Вы все решаете сообща, помогаете друг другу в работе. Зачем  вам нужен был правитель? – спросил он.
- Всякое бывает, - объяснили охотники, - случаются споры из-за урожая. Кто-то недоволен земельным наделом, кто-то поссорился с соседом, у других проблемы в семье. Правитель разрешал все споры. Кроме того, он советуется с волшебником, издает указ разрешить или запретить охоту, чтобы не нанести вреда животным. Только правитель разрешает осваивать новые земли, изменять русло ручья, чтоб привести воду к своему участку. Всего и не перечислишь. Иногда общее собрание не может придти к единому решению, тогда последнее слово остается за правителем.
- Я пришел попросить у вас помощь. Какой бы ни был, но я правитель, а подданные не желают подчиняться мне. Если так пойдет дальше, в стране начнется хаос. Как решать споры, если мое слово не имеет веса? Прошу, помогите, иначе Зеленую Долину поглотит анархия, где все дозволено, никто не считается с ближним, сильный может отобрать у слабого и никто не протягивает руку помощи соседу.  Начнутся самовольные захваты плодородных земель, а потом вообще кому-то надоест работать в поле и он предпочтет отобрать урожай у того, кто слабее. 
- Что ты, - смеялись охотники, - такого никогда не было и  не будет в нашей стране.
- Уверяю вас, во всем мире  происходят такие безобразия, значит, и Зеленую Долину не минует горькая участь прочих государств, если вы не захотите помочь мне.
- Но какую помощь ты ждешь от нас?
- Заставьте поваров, певцов и музыкантов вернуться в мой дворец. Они подчинятся -  подчинятся и другие, так мы установим в стране порядок. Я раскаялся в содеянном, сожалею, что позволил корысти взять над собой верх и толкнуть на преступление, но прошу дать мне шанс исправиться. Я сделаю все, чтобы заслужить любовь народа, буду справедливым правителем, а в конце года, если народ меня не полюбит, вернусь в свою страну, а вы изберете нового правителя. 
- Хорошо, - согласились  охотники, - мы поможем тебе. Но только один раз.  
Уговорами и силой  музыкантов  и  мастеров вернули во дворец. 
- Помогите еще раз, - просил Арнакель, - заставьте их работать. Они не хотят мне подчиняться.
- Мы согласились помочь лишь однажды. Дальше справляйся сам.
- Представьте, - убеждал коварный Арнакель, - изберете вы другого правителя, а люди уже привыкнут делать, что им вздумается,  не будет в стране порядка. Лучше пресечь вольнодумство на корню, нежели потом пожинать плоды  анархии. 
Охотники помогли и на этот раз. Когда мастера попытались уйти, их заперли в башне, отказались работать – лишили пищи. Людям ничего не оставалось, как подчиниться. Музыканты писали музыку, поэты слагали стихи, но не было в них прежней красоты и легкости. Скульпторы ваяли уродливые предметы, художники писали мрачные картины, ткачи ткали грубые ткани. Арнакель не обращал внимания на перемены, его больше занимала покорность подданных. Ему подчинялись, его волю выполняли, а это главное. 
 Охотники  исполнили свою миссию и уже собирались уходить, но  Арнакель  остановил их новой хитростью.
-  Я подслушал разговор, - шепотом поведал он, - меня собираются убить. Знаю, я  сам виноват, но подумайте о будущем страны. Если снова свершится беззаконие, тогда ни один последующий правитель не сможет чувствовать себя в безопасности. Страна захлебнется в крови, брат пойдет на брата, борьба за власть приведет к гражданской войне.
- Глупости, - отмахнулись охотники, - этого не может быть.
- Это происходит в каждой стране, - заверил Арнакель, - будет и в вашей. Если ваши собственные мысли чисты, вы не можете знать, что творится в голове каждого жителя Зеленой Долины. Сейчас все зависит только от вас. Если не уничтожить ростки мятежности, они неминуемо дадут щедрый и устрашающий результат. 
Видя, что охотники  колеблются в своем решении, он продолжил.
- Хотите уйти? Пожалуйста. Но знайте, гибель страны будет на вашей совести.
- Хорошо, скажи, что мы должны делать.
- Прежде всего охранять дворец, не допускать за ворота ни одного человека без предварительной записи. Каждого входящего тщательно обыскивать, обнаружив любой предмет, годящийся для оружия, немедленно отнимать его и строго наказывать владельца. Во время моих передвижений вне дворца тщательно охранять меня от любых посягательств.
Так ему удалось уговорить их стать своими телохранителями. Отныне дворец перестал быть доступен для простых жителей, сам  Арнакель повсюду появлялся в сопровождении вооруженной охраны. Подданные в изумлении разглядывали невиданную доселе процессию вооруженных до зубов людей, с опаской обходили их стороной.  Прежние правители выходили в город свободно, не заботясь о таком ненужном сопровождении, как охрана. В отношении Арнакеля так же никто не делал попыток напасть. Прошел год и охотники вновь собрались покинуть господина, но тот уже крепко держал их в руках.
- Отныне охота запрещена! – объявил он.
- Как это возможно? Наши леса полны дичи, мы можем охотиться, не боясь причинить вред природе.
- Такова моя воля.
- Правитель запрещает охоту и рыбную ловлю только в том случае, если это может нанести вред природе и то по совету волшебника. Ты не советовался с ним, даже не знаешь, где он живет и как выглядит. Почему  запрещаешь нам охотиться?
- Я так решил. Вы обязаны подчиняться, вы сами помогли мне навести порядок в стране и не посмеете нарушить приказ господина.
- Но охота – наше основное занятие. Свою добычу мы меняли на урожай, а на что же нам жить теперь?
- Оставайтесь моими телохранителями, я буду щедро платить.
- Нет, мы вольные люди и не станем служить тебе. Если нельзя кормиться охотой, мы научимся обрабатывать землю.
- Кто даст вам землю? От меня вы не получите ни клочка!
- Будем работать на полях рядом с родителями.
- Только попробуйте, я отберу землю у ваших родителей, а заодно и у других  родственников. Думаете, они будут вам благодарны за это?
- Мы все равно уйдем, - настаивали охотники.
- Куда? Все знают, что вы – мои  охранники, верные и жестокие слуги, вас нигде не примут, потому что ненавидят и боятся так же, как меня. По всей стране идут слухи о жестокой расправе над мастерами и музыкантами, которых вы своими руками заточили в башне и принудили работать. Только вы возвращали беглецов, вы сторожили их, вы лишали непокорных пищи.  Отныне ваши имена стоят рядом с моим, как боятся меня, так боятся и вас. Вернетесь в свои дома и станете изгоями. Продолжайте служить своему господину, здесь, по крайней мере, вы  получаете щедрую награду за труд, я обещаю привилегии для ваших родственников.
Охотники поняли, что как дичь, попались в хитро расставленные сети. Несколько человек все же решились покинуть дворец, но скоро убедились, что Арнакель прав: недавние друзья стали относиться к ним с опаской, избегали встреч, не скрывая неприязни. Не видя выхода, все они вернулись на службу. Вскоре правитель потребовал увеличить охрану, заманив  других охотников, так у него появилась своя армия. С  каждым годом жители Зеленой Долины облагались новыми налогами,  мастерам приказали  заняться изобретением и изготовлением оружия для устрашения непокорных. Музыкантов и поэтов обязали сочинять гимны во славу правителя, художников и скульпторов –  отображать величие господина в своих работах, сохранив его образ для потомков. Те, не смея ослушаться, трудились изо всех сил, но веселье и счастье не вернулись в прекрасный дворец.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Арнакель бесцельно слонялся по роскошным залам дворца, не зная, что делать со всем этим великолепием. За три года правления он изучил эти стены до мельчайших подробностей, знал каждую складку на бархатной драпировке, каждую трещину в янтарном полу, изучил каждый мазок на картинах, истоптал множество изящных туфель, ступая по мраморным ступеням своего замка. Он уже ненавидел свой дворец и его красоту, толкнувшую на преступление. Не было сил  видеть, как поэты хмурят лбы, надсадно сочиняя  сладкие песни в его честь, а певцы  исполняют их с тоской на лицах и страхом в глазах.
 Золото и драгоценности быстро примелькались и наскучили, власть, вопреки ожиданиям, не принесла  счастья и давно не доставляла радости. Арнакель  слонялся по дворцу, слушая лживую лесть, бравурную, но безрадостную музыку. 
В конце года он устраивал в стране празднования, отмечая дату своего правления. Подданные послушно собирались на площадях городов и селений, но это никого не радовало. Дворцовая площадь озарялась залпами салюта, но никто не приходил любоваться этим зрелищем. Желая развлечь себя и жителей Зеленой Долины, он устраивал пышные выезды в город. Дюжина  породистых жеребцов запрягалась в просторную карету. Лошади, с алыми лентами, вплетенными в гривы, запряженные в сбруи,  украшенные золотом и драгоценными камнями, осыпанные серебряными колокольчиками гордо везли великолепную карету с господином. Карета выполнена из драгоценных пород деревьев, оплетена  золотым вьюном, на дверцах красуется герб, по четырем углам изящной крыши развеваются флаги, на запятках томятся лакеи в бархатных ливреях, шитых  золотом. По обе стороны сопровождали вооруженные до зубов всадники в нарядных одеждах. Сам правитель, восседая на мягких подушках из лебяжьего пуха, наслаждался  красотой своих владений. 
Но  это великолепие не вызывало радости и восхищения у народа. Подданные в страхе разбегались по домам, едва заслышав стук копыт двенадцати лошадей и завидев сияющий экскорт. Арнакель повелел старейшинам городов и селений тщательно готовиться к встрече господина. Его приказание было выполнено. Теперь народ сгоняли  к  дороге, выстраивали в коридор, приказывая махать флагами, бросать под копыта лошадей цветы и издавать  возгласы восхищения и радости. Но на лицах людей повелитель видел  скуку, а в глазах страх. 
Тоска сменялась гневом и осознанием своей беспомощности, вспоминая, как убитый им  правитель Зеленой Долины не раз брал его с собой на подобные прогулки. Арнакель помнил, как, заслышав перезвон хрустальных колокольчиков, народ бросал все дела и бежал к дороге, как почтительно снимали шляпы мужчины, а женщины  усыпали  дорогу цветами, восторженные возгласы еще долго сопровождали карету, а мальчишки бежали вслед.  С тех пор выезд стал гораздо шикарнее. Куда подевалась радость? Чем еще удивить неблагодарных подданных, чтобы вызвать у них если не восторг, то хотя бы удивление? 
По возвращении Арнакель обрушивал свой гнев на мастеров, повелевая изготовить еще более роскошную карету, не жалеть  драгоценностей на лошадиную сбрую. Ничего не помогало. Но он не сдавался. Следующий выезд являл бесплатное представление для всех жителей  государства.  Теперь  карета не мчалась по дороге, вышколенные лошади важно шествовали, высоко поднимая стройные ноги, рядом гарцевали на жеребцах всадники из числа охраны. Впереди ехали  телеги, украшенные лентами и колокольчиками. На телегах располагались циркачи, выполнявшие замысловатые трюки, музыканты, исполнявшие гимн во славу повелителя,  танцоры с изящными танцами и сладкоголосые певцы  с песнями, прославлявшими милость  Великого Арнакеля.
Сначала народ и правда сбежался поглазеть на это диво. Но радость можно было прочитать лишь на лицах детей, увлеченных представлением и ярким убранством передвижных сцен. Взрослые с состраданием наблюдали за артистами, понимая, как тяжко им  выполнять эту работу для жестокого тирана.
Теряя надежду обрести ту любовь, которой всегда пользовались правители Зеленой Долины, не видя пути решения проблемы, он подумал, что неплохо бы с кем-нибудь посоветоваться. Подумав, решил обратиться к старому  резчику по дереву.
- У прежних правителей не было министров, советников, заместителей, но с кем-то они должны были совещаться. Кто помогал им советом? К кому обращались они, если сами не могли найти выход из сложной ситуации? 
Мастер охотно рассказал, что в Зеленой Долине живет мудрец и потомственный волшебник Мудрогор, который может развеять тучи, или прислать дождь, излечить от тяжелой болезни и предсказать будущее. Он знает все наперед, потому именно у него спрашивали совет правители, если сами затруднялись с решением.
 Арнакель не стал медлить, ранним утром оседлал коня и  отправился по указанной дороге в дом волшебника. Охрана следовала на почтительном расстоянии, дабы не помешать господину предаваться раздумьям.
 Птицы заливались веселой трелью  над его головой, цветы склоняли  бутоны под копытами коня, пышная зелень деревьев шелестела  за плечами, непуганые животные  выходили на дорогу, с любопытством разглядывая нарядного путника.  Но всаднику не было дела до этой красоты, глядя прямо перед собой, он обдумывал с чего начать разговор с волшебником, как донести до него боль и тоску, изглодавшую сердце. Слова метались в сознании, но никак не хотели складываться во фразы, когда из-за пригорка показалось жилище Мудрогора.
 Прорицатель знал, что творилось в стране, он понимал, что рано или поздно Арнакель придет за помощью, потому, заглядывая в волшебный кристалл, давно знал день и час его прибытия.  В назначенное время  наследник чудесных знаний сел на лошадь и отправился встречать почетного гостя.  Приветствовал его на дороге, проводил в свои владения, сам раскрыл перед ним ворота, проводил в дом.  Волшебник оказал правителю все полагающиеся почести,  усадил на почетное место, внимательно выслушал, хотя предмет разговора  был известен ему заранее.
- Подскажи мне, - спросил мудреца правитель, закончив свой рассказ, - что я могу сделать, чтобы меня полюбили подданные?
- Зачем тебе наша любовь? – мудро осведомился волшебник, - Разве к любви народа ты стремился, когда поднимал меч на законного правителя, в его доме, где тебя принимали как дорогого гостя?
         - Я хотел получить такую же  власть, жить в прекрасном дворце, в окружении роскоши.
- Тогда о чем ты грустишь? Ты получил все,  к чему стремился. 
- Но я хочу, чтобы мне приносили дары не из страха, а с почтением, в знак благодарности. Чтоб сочиняли гимны в мою честь и в них не было фальши, чтоб в мой адрес звучали искренние комплименты, а не лживая лесть, чтобы подданные смотрели на меня с восхищением и встречали с любовью. Неужели эта цель недостижима?
- Увы, господин, - смело ответил волшебник, - твоим желаниям не суждено исполниться.
- Как ты можешь это утверждать,  даже не заглянув в волшебную книгу, не прочитав ни одного заклинания, не сварив зелья и не спросив совета у звезд? – возмутился Арнакель. 
- Не нужны волшебные знания, когда истина ясна. Ты пришел за советом? Боюсь, он тебе не понравится.
- Я готов. Ты единственный, кто  не испытывает ко мне ни страха, ни ненависти. Я воспользуюсь твоим советом, чего бы мне это ни стоило.
- Прежде всего наберись мужества посмотреть правде в глаза. Люди боятся тебя, в их сердцах еще нет ненависти, но страх не оставил места для любви. Единственное, что ты  можешь сделать – покинуть нашу страну и вернуться в родные края. Тогда народ  оценит твой поступок, поймет, что ты раскаялся в совершенном злодеянии и постарался хоть как-то исправить  содеянное.  Твое имя станет примером мужества признать свои  ошибки и мудрости отказаться от завоеваний, во имя справедливости.
Слова волшебника разозлили правителя, но он не посмел дать волю гневу, опасаясь магической силы Мудрогора, единственного в стране, кто мог  говорить правду смело глядя ему в лицо. Поразмыслив, Арнакель не мог не признать, что собеседник прав, хотя его слова разрушили последнюю надежду получить желаемое. Он жаждал власти, но власть принесла  тоску и одиночество. Если уйти сейчас, его проводят с почестями, в свою деревню он вернется с богатыми дарами, сможет всем рассказывать, как справедливо и мудро правил в Зеленой Долине, как его почитали и любили граждане и не будет никого, кто мог бы опровергнуть эти слова. Вернувшись в родные края с богатством, он купит самый красивый дом, наймет прислугу и заживет не хуже, чем здесь. Но там он сможет обрести славу и почет, семью, там живут и люди, которые его любят, родители ждут его возвращения. До старости сможет он рассказывать о своей жизни в этой загадочной стране и его будут слушать, разинув рты, как он сам, затаив дыхание, слушал рассказ путешественника. 
Арнакель принял решение и уже готов был объявить о нем, когда тяжкие раздумья прервал стук в дверь. Настало время обеда,  в просторную гостиную вошли молодые сильные юноши - сыновья  Мудрогора, они внесли блюда с угощениями, последней зашла дочь волшебника. Юная и прекрасная как цветок Мрия, принесла кувшин с вином. Все расселись на свои места, дочь волшебника своими руками наполняла бокал правителю, приветливо улыбаясь, вела с ним приятную беседу. На прощание просила принять в дар шелковый шарф, вытканный своими руками и расшитый золотом, вручая подарок, одарила лучезарным взором, поблагодарила за честь посетить их дом, и с поклоном удалилась. 
Девушка оказала теплый прием почетному гостю, не подозревая какой бедой грозит ей эта встреча. Правитель никогда не видел улыбок по случаю  своего появления, никто не оказывал ему искреннего почтения, а подарок от чистого сердца он вообще получил впервые. Доброе отношение и красота Мрии  запала  в его жестокую душу. Всю дорогу он  перебирал пальцами шелковый подарок, подносил его к губам, возрождая в памяти счастливые минуты, глаза его не замечали красоты лесов, уши не слышали пения птиц, лошадь сама вела всадника по дороге, которую он, увлеченный сладкими воспоминаниями,  не видел. Вместо дороги перед его глазами стояло лицо Мрии, а вместо тягостных раздумий мысли  занимали  радужные мечты.  Человеку с  чистым сердцем любовь  дарит крылья, вдохновляет на красивые поступки и героические подвиги, но любовь  Арнакеля  оказалась такой же уродливой, как  его душа.

----------


## Елена Галкова

- Когда Мрия полюбит меня, - рассуждал он, воодушевленный встречей, - я  буду самым счастливым человеком. К чему любовь сограждан, когда  красавица жена смотрит с любовью и восхищением!  Моим тестем  станет волшебник -  почитаемый всеми мудрец, предсказатель, его авторитет поможет  мне обрести такое же уважение. У Мудрогора сильные и смелые сыновья, их я назначу военачальниками, вместе мы создадим сильную армию, какой нет ни в одном государстве. Тогда не придется опасаться бунта,  буду крепко держать страну в стальном кулаке и, возможно очень скоро, во главе своей армии, двинусь войной на соседние государства, завоевывать новые земли и новую славу.
Вспоминая разговор с Мудрогором, смелые речи и прямой взгляд волшебника, Арнакель понимал - тот ни за что не отдаст ему дочь в жены. Но правитель  не обязан спрашивать разрешения подданных! Мрия так нежно улыбалась ему, так звонко смеялась, в ответ на его шутки, так искренне благодарила за визит, приглашала чаще бывать в их доме, не трудно представить, как она обрадуется предложению  стать королевой Зеленой Долины, тогда отцу  останется только смириться. 
Воодушевленный такими мыслями, Арнакель не стал медлить,  на следующий день отправил слуг в дом волшебника, приказав доставить дочь Мудрогора во дворец. 
Мрия гуляла в саду, играла с яркими бабочками, доверчиво порхавшими вокруг нее, когда неожиданно явились посланцы с приглашением посетить дворец правителя. 
- Ой, как интересно, - обрадовалась она, - я давно мечтала побывать в замке, говорят, там очень красиво. Я соберусь мигом, только спрошу разрешения  отца и предупрежу братьев.
- Не беспокойся, - ответили слуги, - их уже предупредили.
- И отец разрешил?
- Конечно.
- Странно, почему  он сам мне не сказал? – Мрия насторожилась.
- Он сейчас очень занят.
- Странно… все же я должна спросить отца.
- Не стоит, нам надо торопиться, - возразили слуги.
- Это займет несколько минут.
Слуги боялись волшебника, но Арнакеля боялись не меньше.  Мрия не поедет, пока не поговорит с отцом, а тот, в свою очередь, сразу поймет в чем дело и тогда точно не избежать беды. Что делать? Страх толкнул их на преступление.  
- Твой отец как раз осматривает нашу карету, - солгал один из слуг, - сейчас мы и спросим у него.
Все вместе они подошли к карете, но Мудрогора поблизости не было,  Мрия не успела опомниться, как, воспользовавшись ситуацией, ее затащили во внутрь и умчали, нахлестывая лошадей, прочь от родительского дома.
Арнакель уже час нервно бродил по залам розового дворца, непрестанно выглядывал в окна, заметив на горизонте карету, тотчас поспешил вниз, встречать долгожданную гостью. Едва кучер остановил лошадей, влюбленный правитель, забыв о церемониях и собственном величии, сам распахнул дверцу кареты, подал руку Мрии. Испуганная, заплаканная девушка ступила на мраморные плиты двора.
- Что с тобой случилось? – спросил Арнакель, - Эти грубияны обидели тебя?
- Меня похитили из отчего дома, силой затащили в карету и привезли сюда.
- Какое хамство! Не беспокойся, они будут строго наказаны, я велел привезти тебя, но не похищать.
- Вот как? – удивилась девушка, - Значит, я здесь по твоему приказу?
- Мрия, дорогая Мрия, - правитель обеими руками сжал ее ладонь, - я приказал этим недотепам пригласить тебя в мой прекрасный дворец как самую дорогую гостью, намереваясь оказать теплый прием и почести, которых достойна супруга правителя Зеленой Долины.
- Прости, господин, я не понимаю, что значат твои слова.
- Я прошу твоей руки и предлагаю свое сердце и трон.   
 Каково же было его удивление, когда девушка, очнувшись от удивления, и слышать не захотела о замужестве, королевой быть не пожелала, о славе и великих завоеваниях в свою честь не мечтала и, что самое обидное, не питала к правителю теплых чувств.

*       *       *       *
Наступил вечер, а любимая дочь не явилась домой, обойдя весь сад, Мудрогор отправил сыновей разыскивать ее, те обыскали каждый пригорок поблизости, но вернулись ни с чем. Оставалось последнее средство, волшебник сварил зелье и, когда пар рассеялся, прочел заклинание. В мутной воде, как в зеркале, отразилось несчастное лицо дочери, отчаяние в ее глазах и слезы на лице. Но где она? Мудрогор не верил своим глазам - несомненно, это дворец, а рядом с Мрией ненавистный Арнакель. Правитель метался по тронному  залу, умолял, вставал на колени, девушка плакала и отвергала его, наконец, хозяин дворца рассвирепел, крикнул слуг и приказал запереть упрямую невесту в дальней комнате.
Мудрогор был в отчаянии. В тот же день он собрал соседей, друзей, старейшин близлежащих  селений и поведал им о своем горе.
- Вспомните, как счастливо мы жили, не зная нужды и горя, - взывал он к ним, - выбирали правителей, самых достойных и справедливых из нас. Почему же теперь терпим тирана? Он слаб, одинок,  сам боится нашего гнева. Необходимо сплотиться и свергнуть его. Пусть убирается, откуда пришел, тогда в нашей стране вновь воцарятся покой и счастье.
Люди молчали, хмуро смотрели в землю, не смея поднять глаз на несчастного отца.
- Что мы можем сделать? – робко спросили они, - У Арнакеля армия, слуги, оружие.
- Его слуги и воины – такие же люди, как мы, они так же запуганы и так же ненавидят его. Уверен, они встанут на нашу сторону.
- Мы мирные люди, умеем трудиться на земле, а военному делу не обучены…
- Многие из нас без страха охотятся на любого зверя, - уверял Мудрогор, - Арнакель – не хищник, он мелкий, жалкий зверек, одинокий и слабый. Поймите, вместе мы сильны!
 - А почему бы тебе не использовать свою силу? Заколдуй Арнакеля, накажи его, освободи дочь, тогда не понадобится никакого бунта.
- Я не  имею права использовать силу  магии ради личной выгоды или для мести, пусть даже справедливой. Это неминуемо повлечет несчастья. Я могу  читать по звездам, предсказывать будущее, могу разогнать тучи, или прислать дождь,  лечить телесные и душевные раны, помогать в любви. 
- Если  ты, обладая волшебной силой,  не можешь помочь себе, чего уж ждать от нас?
- Увы, вижу, мне не достучаться до ваших сердец. Но знайте, ваш страх обернется против вас. Сейчас никто не хочет помочь моему горю, но однажды Арнакель явится за вашими дочерьми, тогда вы пожалеете о своей трусости, но будет поздно.
Люди еще потоптались и стали потихоньку расходиться. Видя, что на помощь сограждан нечего надеяться, Мудрогор велел сыновьям седлать лошадей и ехать к замку самим. 
- В самом деле, отец, почему ты не используешь магию? – удивлялись по дороге сыновья, - Одно слово и Мрия  свободна.
- Магию нельзя использовать со злобой в сердце. Даже если гнев справедлив, зло способно породить только зло, это повлечет печальные последствия, принесет много несчастий.
- Никто не захотел поддержать нас. Ничего, пусть тоже пострадают, - уговаривали сыновья.
- Нет, - Мудрогор оставался тверд, - я дал клятву использовать магию исключительно во благо или  для защиты от прямого нападения.
- Отец, - уверяли сыновья, - сейчас как раз тот случай!
- Сначала  необходимо увидеть Мрию, попытаться договориться с Арнакелем.
Скоро они  добрались до дворца, принялись стучать в ворота.
- Чего вам надо? – отозвались охранники.
- Верните мне дочь, - крикнул волшебник.
- В замке нет твоей дочери, - ответили из-за ворот.
- Не смейте лгать, вы знаете, кто стоит перед вами? Не вздумайте меня обманывать!
Ответа не последовало, слуги дрожали от страха перед великой силой Мудрогора и боялись гнева правителя. Арнакель и сам дрожал, слыша, как сыновья волшебника грозно стучали в ворота, грозя разнести их в щепки. С трудом преодолевая страх, он вошел в комнату, где прятал Мрию, услыхав, что отец и братья пришли за ней, девушка  перестала плакать и встретила похитителя смелым взглядом.
- Немедленно освободи меня, - приказала  она, - иначе тебя ждет жестокая расплата. Отец использует магию, чтобы отомстить за дочь и тебе никто не поможет, твоя охрана совершенно бессильна перед чарами. 
  Арнакель  потерял голову от страха. 
- Сейчас все зависит от тебя, - грозно сказал он, - если ты согласишься стать моей женой и царицей Зеленой Долины, твои родные станут моими приближенными, получат почести, славу и богатство. Если откажешься, они немедленно будут убиты, тогда отправляйся на все четыре стороны. Только как ты сможешь жить, зная, что они погибли по твоей вине?
- Тебе не победить отца!
- Сейчас я отдам приказ и со стен дворца на них обрушатся тяжелые камни и острые стрелы. Твой отец не успеет применить магию.    
Несчастная девушка, не видя способа спасти самых дорогих людей, вышла на балкон самой крайней башни розового дворца.
- Доченька, прыгай, я сумею подхватить тебя!
- Нет-нет, - отвечала Мрия, едва сдерживая слезы, - я вышла, чтобы попросить вас удалиться.
- Что ты говоришь? Арнакель  запугал тебя?
- Нет-нет, правитель оказал мне честь, попросив стать его женой. Я согласилась.
- Не может быть, - Мудрогор не верил своим ушам.
- Я полюбила Арнакеля с момента нашей первой встречи, я хочу жить в красивом дворце и править рядом с мужем.
- Одумайся сестра, - просили братья, - сердце Арнакеля холодно, как лед, ты не будешь счастлива  с этим человеком. Ни богатство, ни власть не заменят  настоящую любовь и родной дом.
Но сестра ничего не ответила, поспешила убежать в глубь дворца, пока родные не увидали ее слез.
К концу недели сыграли пышную свадьбу, по всей стране были организованы праздничные гуляния. Шуты и трубадуры три дня веселили народ на городских площадях. Залпы салюта три  ночи разрывались в небе. В честь радостного события были снижены налоги.  Отец смирился с решением Мрии, жители Зеленой Долины  веселился, надеясь, что любовь сотворит чудо - жестокое сердце Арнакеля оттает, а значит, покой и счастье вновь  воцарятся в  стране.
Этим надеждам не суждено было сбыться.  Не прошло и трех месяцев, как Мрия умерла, не выдержав жизни в заточении, вдали от любящих людей, рядом с жестоким мужем. Умерла, так и не повидав отца и братьев, которых супруг приказал не пускать во дворец.
По всей стране глашатаи разнесли печальную весть, что жена правителя скончалась от тяжелой болезни, объявили траур, до конца года  запретили все праздники.  Арнакель приказал подданным уничтожить  цветы в своих садах и не сметь выращивать их до окончания траура, запретил носить нарядные одежды и исполнять радостную музыку.
Жители Зеленой Долины сочувствовали Мудрогору, но сам он не верил, что молодую, цветущую девушку могла скосить какая-то тяжелая болезнь. Прибегнув к магии, он узнал правду. Волшебное зелье в котле, показало ему день за днем, как жилось дочери в роскошном дворце. Как бродила она одиноко по роскошным залам, не имея поблизости  ни  одной родной души, как слуги жалели ее, но, боясь гнева господина, избегали разговаривать с Мрией, как терпела она грубость супруга, вечно  рассерженного тем, что глаза жены не светятся любовью к нему. 
Мудрогор  послал весть ко всем старейшинам городов и селений, приглашая их  в свой дом для важной встречи,  собрал друзей и соседей, охотников и силачей, чтоб  рассказать правду о  печальной судьбе дочери.
- Мне не удалось достучаться до ваших сердец, сегодня я взываю к вашему разуму. Подумайте о будущем, у вас тоже растут дочери, что будет с ними?  Вся страна страдает от жестокости тирана, мы боимся его, хотя он слаб и одинок. Нам не составит труда свергнуть его, выбрать среди нас достойного и жить так, как жили наши предки.
- Но что мы можем? –  испуганно лепетали сограждане, - Мы  никогда  не воевали,  о том, как свергают правителей, знаем только из рассказов путешественников. Мы мирные люди, а ты толкаешь нас на преступление. Да, именно так, потому что наши предки из века в век завещали уважать правителя, заботиться о нем и всячески радовать. Если правитель счастлив, он осчастливит  подданных. Нас учили не роптать, повиноваться любому решению правителя. Благодаря этому мы много веков жили в мире и согласии.   
- Это верно, но сейчас наступили другие времена. Посмотрите, что стало с Зеленой Долиной. Наши трусость и покорность позволили злу воцариться в стране. Сейчас вы боитесь поддержать меня. Но что  скажете, когда горе придет в ваш дом и не найдется никого, кто встанет на вашу защиту? Поймите, почувствовав безнаказанность, зло становится сильнее.
- Почему ты просишь нас о помощи? – возмутился старейшина ближайшего селения, - Разве ты забыл магию? Используй свою силу, накажи Арнакеля, пусть все получат по заслугам и воцарится справедливость.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Мудрогор обвел глазами сограждан. Они все - все! – были  согласны с этим высказыванием, искренне полагая, что  смирение пробудит в тиране добродетель, а магия  спасет от несчастья. Все хотели отсидеться в своих домах, наблюдая, как кто-то восстанавливает справедливость.  
- Хорошо, - ответил разгневанный волшебник, - я сделаю так, что все получат  по заслугам.
С этими словами он встал и вышел из комнаты не прощаясь. Удивляясь неприветливому поведению  хозяина дома, всегда славившегося гостеприимством и стремлением помочь любому, кто обращался к нему с просьбой. Воцарилось тягостное молчание. Чувствуя свою вину, старейшины посовещались, но пришли к единому мнению: волшебник не должен склонять их к жестокости, даже если она направлена против тирана. Мудрогор и Арнакель –  два самых сильных человека в стране, пусть они сами разбираются, не взваливая  ответственность на маленьких людей.
Оставшись наедине со своим горем, волшебник обдумывал план мести, пылая ненавистью к Арнакелю, а так же ко всем, кто сегодня отвернулся от него, позволив злу в который раз почувствовать власть и обрести новую силу. Они хотели, чтоб он воздал всем по заслугам? Так тому и быть! 
Множество предостережений получил он, воплощая план мести. Огонь не желал разгораться, затем метал искры ему в лицо, опалил одежду, угли сыпались на пол, грозя пожаром родовому имению. Две склянки с чудесным настоем  выпали из рук и содержимое пролилось на пол, неизвестно откуда взявшийся сквозняк развеял смесь редких трав, которые трудно найти и еще труднее смешать в необходимых пропорциях. Лаборатория, словно живое существо, сопротивлялась деяниям мага. Мудрогор задумался и, сотворив обычный ритуал, сварил зелье, позволяющее заглянуть в будущее. Пар над котлом развеялся, но в чудесном отваре невозможно было что-то разглядеть, водная гладь была черна и непроглядна. Однако это не остановило волшебника, он  нарушил клятву и свершил зло:  проклял Арнакеля и наложил не него заклятье.

Проклятие   Мудрогора:
  Пусть внешний облик Арнакеля  станет прямым отражением его  души и проклятье это ляжет на каждого, кто  осмелится вызвать его на бой и сумеет одержать победу. 
К концу года, в день смерти Мрии,  правитель начнет  слабеть, тогда,  чтобы  восстановить силы ему понадобится жертва - юная девушка, из которой он высосет жизненную силу, превратив ее в старуху и, чем красивее будет жертва, тем большей  силой напитается  господин.
 Кроме жертвы есть только один способ восстановить силы -  одержать победу в бою. Чем сильнее и отважнее будет соперник, тем большей силой напитается правитель, убив его.
 Если герой победит –  получит трон,  душу и облик проклятого правителя. 
Арнакель и его последователи  не сумеют избежать боя,  иначе силы начнут покидать их  немедленно, в  течение  несколько часов правитель  просто растает, а несостоявшийся противник будет считаться победителем,   получит силу, власть и проклятие.
 Одержать победу не удастся  при  помощи  яда, или иного  коварства, убить Арнакеля и всех,  кто придет ему на смену, возможно лишь в открытом  бою и только ударом меча в сердце.

Сотворив необходимый ритуал и заметив, что в волшебной лаборатории воцарился обычный покой и порядок, Мудрогор  почувствовал некоторое облегчение, представив, как по утру  его враг проснется и увидит в зеркале  уродливое свое отражение. Какой облик достанется Арнакелю волшебник не знал, но, наверняка,  отражение будет настолько  отвратительно, что он станет противен сам себе, а люди будут отворачиваться от него с содроганием и ужасом. Приводя своих дочерей  для ежегодной жертвы, сограждане  почувствуют, как разрывается сердце родителей, видя страдания дочери. Тогда поймут они, какую ошибку совершили, не послушав совета волшебника. Сам он уединится в своем доме, запутает все тропинки, чтоб никто не мог нарушить его покой и проживет отшельником до конца дней своих.  Никогда больше не  прибегнет к магии, не станет интересоваться жизнью в стране, никого не  впустит в свой дом, никому не окажет помощи. Зачем?  Он исполнил последнее, о чем просили сограждане: воздал всем по заслугам.
  Утолив жажду мести,  Мудрогор впервые за много дней крепко заснул, но во сне подстерегали кошмары, мучила совесть и предчувствие чего-то страшного. 
*      *      *
Арнакель проснулся среди ночи от страшной боли во всем теле. Казалось, будто из него тянут жилы, вырывают позвоночник, ломают кости. Он попытался встать с постели, но упал на пол, не в силах выдержать пытку, взглянул на руки и ноги и закричал от ужаса, увидав, во что они превратились. Кожа на руках раздувалась и лопалась, в разрывах выступала кровь, которая жгла как огонь, ошметки кожи сворачивались и затвердевали, становились твердыми, превращаясь в чешую. Кости  стремительно росли, причиняя  страдания, по мере удлинения рук отрастали и темнели ногти.  Превозмогая боль, Арнакель попытался добраться до зеркала, чтоб взглянуть на свое лицо, но в комнате было слишком темно. 
Теряя сознание, он вспомнил о  зале, стены которого от пола до потолка покрыты зеркалами. Искусный мастер установил там  механизм, благодаря которому, открыв дверь, вошедший запускал цепную реакцию, выбивавшую искры в каждом светильнике, искра падала на паклю и факелы тут же вспыхивали ярким пламенем. Арнакель едва  мог двигаться, но все же отправился  туда. 
Постепенно боль отпускала и, когда он добрался до зеркального зала, ему стало легко и хорошо, словно, проведя день в доспехах, наконец-то снял их  и обрел уют и легкость, почувствовал себя естественно и свободно. Он открыл дверь, послышался щелчок, потом легкое потрескивание, после чего один за другим загорелись факелы, осветив огромный зал, в зеркальных стенах которого отразился огромный Черный Дракон. 
Арнакель сначала испугался, решив,  что в зале его подстерегает  чудовище, доставленное сюда врагами. Он отпрянул, но быстро понял, что видит собственное отражение. Затаив дыхание, повелитель  наблюдал  свой новый облик, отраженный в зеркалах:  длинный хвост тянется по полу, завершаясь острым, как меч наконечником, вместо человеческих ног – мощные мохнатые лапы со стальными черными когтями, такие же когти  на руках, тело покрыто черной стальной чешуей, а за спиной шелестят  огромные черные крылья. Это зрелище могло напугать любого, но Арнакеля привело в восторг, он удивленно хмыкнул  и из ноздрей повалил  едкий дым, засмеялся  - изо рта вырвалось пламя, шевельнул пальцами  на ногах – на мраморе остались глубокие царапины, слюна, стекая по клыкам, капала на пол, разъедая мрамор.
Дракон разгуливал по залу, любуясь  новым своим обликом, который сулил безграничные возможности и небывалую власть. Отныне ему не нужны лошади и кареты, не нужны доносчики – вся округа под его  личным наблюдением, не нужна армия - он сам стоит десятка армий. Черный Дракон взмахнул крыльями и огласил дворец чудовищным  ревом, от которого содрогнулись стены.
Но кто преподнес ему этот подарок? Несомненно, здесь не обошлось без волшебства, а волшебник в Долине только один.        
*      *     *     *     *
Ранним утром  Мудрогор  собрал сыновей за завтраком на уютной веранде, под тенью деревьев. Солнце ласково согревало землю, распускались цветы в саду, журчал ручей под окном, все было как всегда, но что-то настораживало. Верный пес, обычно крутившийся возле хозяйского стола, теперь испуганно жался к двери, жалобно  скулил поджав хвост. Кошка, вышедшая было погреться на солнышке, теперь спешила перетащить котят в темный ледяной погреб, овцы бестолково метались в загоне, сбиваясь в кучу.
- Слышите? – насторожился волшебник, - Птицы не поют.
- В самом деле, - согласились сыновья, - к чему бы это?
 Неожиданно на землю легла тень, солнце скрылось за тучей, становилось все темнее, хотя небо минуту назад было безоблачным. Налетел страшный ветер, поднимая клубы пыли и ломая деревья. Запахло дымом и гарью и все услыхали, как со стороны двора кто-то страшным голосом позвал Мудрогора. Тот  все понял, медленно встал из-за стола и направился во двор, сыновья, подгоняемые любопытством, поспешили вперед и застыли в страхе и изумлении, разглядывая невиданное чудище.
 Волшебник вышел на лужайку и сам ужаснулся содеянному. Ему и в голову не приходило, насколько отвратительна душа Арнакеля, теперь чудовище вырвалось на свободу, а виноват во всем он – несчастный  отец, потерявший голову от горя. Что же теперь будет? На какие злодеяния способно ужасное чудище, если даже в облике человека он приводил в ужас целое государство?
- Это ты сотворил? – грохотал Дракон, дыша дымом. На тропинку, выложенную  разноцветными речными камешками и ракушками, капала, стекая по клыкам, ядовитая слюна, от которой плавились шипением ракушки, а камни теряли блеск и яркий природный цвет, становясь серыми и шершавыми.
- Да, я, - признался Мудрогор.
- На какую награду ты  рассчитывал? Говори, получишь все, что бы ни пожелал.
- Не о награде были мои мысли. Этой ночью я наложил на тебя проклятие.
Дракон рассмеялся, задрожала земля, зазвенели стекла в окнах.
- Напрасно смеешься, ты не все знаешь о себе. Ты никогда не обретешь человеческий облик.
- Мне нравится этот!
- Каждый год, с приближением дня, когда умерла моя Мрия, силу будут покидать тебя. Ты станешь  уязвим и сильный воин сумеет одержать победу, пронзив твое черное сердце. 
- Ха-ха-ха! – грохотал Дракон, изрыгая пламя, - Никто из этих трусливых людишек не посмеет бросить мне вызов. Расскажи лучше что я должен буду сделать, чтоб  восстановить силы.
- Тебе потребуется жертва – юная девушка, у которой ты заберешь молодость и красоту.
Дракон опять рассмеялся. 
- И ты по-прежнему утверждаешь, что наложил на меня проклятие, а не благодать? Теперь я получил все, о чем мечтал и даже больше того. Кто оказался наказан, так это жители Зеленой Долины. Видимо, чем-то они разгневали тебя, если заслужили наказание.
- Еще вчера и я был уверен в этом, - вздохнул волшебник, - но ты напрасно радуешься. Страх и ненависть, которые питал к тебе народ, с этого дня будут приумножены. Отныне лишь одиночество твой вечный спутник. Неминуемая гибель ждет тебя и всех, кто придет тебе на смену, одержав победу в бою. 
 С минуту Арнакель раздумывал, но после расхохотался.
- Никто не сможет победить меня! – объявил он и взмыл в небо.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Прошло 10 лет, дракон Арнакель летал над Зеленой Долиной, сжигая леса, осушая пламенем ручьи, отравляя ядовитой слюной озера. Некогда прекрасная страна уже не радовала цветущими садами и пением птиц, урожай год от года становился все скуднее, а налоги выше. Дичь попряталась в леса, принести добычу охотникам становилось все сложнее, порой они возвращались с пустыми руками.
В конце года чудовище выбирало жертву.  Курьер доставлял несчастным родителям послание с гербовой печатью, где говорилось, что данной семье оказана великая честь – совершить жертвоприношение во славу процветания страны и повелителя.  Обливаясь слезами и оглашая округу стенаниями, семья  исполняли волю господина.  
Соседи, друзья и просто  любопытные следовали за ними к Розовому дворцу. На поляне собиралась огромная толпа зевак. Утреннее солнце отражалось красками рассвета на розовых стенах дворца и башни становились ярко алыми, словно  политые невинной кровью. Дрожа от страха и неизвестности, юная девушка, поднималась в зеркальный зал, где ожидал Черный Дракон. Увидав близко живое чудище, отраженное в тысячи  зеркал, несчастная жертва, и без того напуганная, теряла последние силы, что делало ее еще  уязвимее.  Дракон  приближался  так близко, что его черные ресницы касались лица девушки, почувствовав запах страха, он раскрывал огромные ноздри и, с шумом  вдыхая воздух,  вбирал в себя ее жизненные силы. 
Девушка вяла, как цветок, наблюдая в зеркалах свою погибель.  Это продолжалось до тех пор, пока она не превращалась в древнюю сгорбленную старуху. Пропадал нежный румянец на щеках, кожа становилась темной, морщины покрывали лицо и руки, волосы теряли цвет, даже одежда становилась ветхой и блеклой. Тяжело дыша, девушка сгибалась все ниже, чувствуя боль и слабость в спине. Глаза принимали цвет золы, дрожали руки, подкашивались слабые колени. Когда начинался  сиплый кашель, Дракон оставлял ее в покое.
Слуги помогали  несчастной спуститься с лестницы, держа ее под локти с обеих сторон.  Опираясь на клюку, жертва  возвращалась к родителям. Дома, окруженная заботой, она постепенно восстанавливалась, через три года исчезали последние морщинки, выпрямлялась спина, волосы обретали прежний цвет, но глаза оставались выцветшими и безжизненными. Больше никто не слышал ее смеха, не видел  улыбки, девушка не радовалась жизни, часто болела и рано умирала.
Люди плакали, но не смели роптать и каждый год смиренно приводили к Черному Дракону своих дочерей.
- Сколько можно терпеть! – возмутился однажды Шарэль, старший сын Мудрогора. – Я не собираюсь ждать, когда ненасытное чудовище потребует мою дочь.
- Что ты хочешь сделать? – спросил отец, - Мы столько раз пытались поднять народ на восстание, но они боятся, им проще отдавать детей на страдания, чем набраться мужества прекратить этот кошмар. 
- Я ненавижу Дракона,  пойду и убью его.  Справлюсь один, никто мне не нужен.
- Ты уверен в своих силах? Он убьет тебя одним ударом.
- Тогда помоги мне – заколдуй  меч, чтобы он стал крепче, заколдуй доспехи, чтоб их не смогли пробить когти Дракона 
- Убив Арнакеля, ты немедленно  примешь его облик и станешь ничуть не лучше его.
- Я другой, я буду добрым Драконом и  справедливым правителем.
- Ты надеешься стать добрым и справедливым, но при этом идешь в бой, ведомый ненавистью?
- Я все решил и вызову его на бой независимо от того поможешь ты мне или нет.
Мудрогор не сумел переубедить сына, потому сделал все, как он просил. Ночами они ковали доспехи, днем изучали повадки Дракона, разглядывали его в подзорную трубу, стараясь отыскать уязвимые места в стальной чешуе. 
Конечно, Арнакель не мог не заметить этого. Однажды он прилетел к дому волшебника и потребовал объяснений. В ответ Мудрогор и Шарэль, не колеблясь и не лукавя, поведали о  намерении вызвать правителя на бой. Поначалу это известие рассмешило Дракона, но, видя суровую уверенность на лицах отца и сына, он всерьез испугался, принялся угрожать  и даже попытался сжечь их дом, но тут же потерпел неудачу. Жилище Мудрогора было надежно защищено магией и пламя, вырвавшись из пасти Дракона, ударилось о невидимую стену и обрушилось на самого Арнакеля. Стальная чешуя защитила тело, но огонь опалил гриву и кожу на голове, болезненные ожоги получили крылья, едва не пострадали глаза. Дракон впервые усомнился в своей непобедимости, потому поспешил убраться прочь.
Превозмогая боль, он с трудом добрался до своего любимого местечка среди скал, опоясывающих границы Зеленой Долины. И вот сейчас в задумчивости  сидел здесь, предаваясь воспоминаниям. Собственная жизнь страница за страницей проплывала перед глазами. Какая удивительная судьба досталась ему! Мог ли он, сын крестьянина, мечтать о такой силе и власти? О, как гордились бы им родители! Как бы завидовали односельчане, смеявшиеся над его мечтой увидеть собственными глазами страну, существование которой все считали сказкой. Но никто из них так и не узнал о величии мальчика, поверившего в легенду о Зеленой Долине. И вот завтра должен состояться бой. Только сейчас Арнакель понял, как несчастен и одинок был все эти годы, только сейчас осознал, что Мудрогор и в самом деле наслал на него проклятие, а не благодать, как считал он ранее. 
Всю ночь Дракон не мог сомкнуть глаз, понимая, что  не удастся избежать боя, а победить сына волшебника будет не легкой задачей. 
На рассвете Арнакель вышел из ворот своего дворца.  Вместо жертвы, на поляне перед Розовым замком стоял сын Шарэль. Он взмахнул мечом и в рассветная тишина  звонко разбилась от его голоса.
- Дракон,  я вызываю тебя на бой!
Округа содрогнулась от  страшного рыка Арнакеля. Распахнув крылья, он стремительно  кинулся на противника. Чары отца помогли Шарэлю, меч не ломался о броню чудовища, доспехи  защитили его тело от огня и стальных когтей. 
Противники наносили друг другу тяжелые раны, но держались стойко. Кровь Дракона капала на землю, сжигая все живое, пылали деревья, горела одежда на Шарэле, он задыхался от дыма,  но не отступал. Заговоренный меч не подвел воина, выбрав момент, ему удалось подпрыгнуть и нанести смертельный удар в самое сердце противника. 
Издав тяжелый стон, Арнакель рухнул на землю. Жизнь стремительно покидала  его тело. Последнее, что он видел – радость на лицах подданных. Никто, даже самые верные и старательные слуги, не подошли к нему, чтобы, если не оплакать, то хотя бы выразить сочувствие. Он еще дышал, а о его существовании уже позабыли. Больнее острого меча в сердце была мысль: «Зачем дана эта жизнь?» Горькие слезы катились из глаз огромного Черного Дракона, он плакал впервые в жизни, но этого никто не видел, подданным были не интересны его слезы и его страдания. 
В это время победитель купался в лучах славы, получая заслуженную награду - радость жителей Зеленой Долины.  Шарэля окружили со всех сторон, поздравляли  с победой его и друг друга с избавлением от власти тирана, благодарили за смелость, за вновь обретенную свободу, подхватив на руки, стали подбрасывать в воздух.  Девушки каким-то чудом раздобыли цветы, ставшие редкостью в Зеленой Долине, бросали букеты избавителю, он ловил их, ронял, хватал новые. Музыканты срочно схватились за инструменты, заиграли веселый марш во славу Шарэля.
Ослепленные счастьем, люди не заметили, что слезы высохли на щеках Арнакеля, а в глазах слабо блеснули радостные огоньки. Истекали последние секунды его жизни, но он из последних сил не отводил взгляда от того, чей меч пронзил его сердце. Умер Арнакель  с улыбкой на губах, потому что последней злорадной мыслью его было: «Все! Кончился ваш праздник!» 
Неожиданно смех затих, букеты перестали взлетать в воздух, мелодия захлебнулась в флейтах,  люди в изумлении расступились. 
На  глазах  у  всех победитель – сын волшебника, которого они знали  с детских лет, превращался в Черного Дракона. Стальные когти отрастали на вытянувшихся руках, ноги, шея и руки обрастали черным мехом,  густая черная грива покрывала голову, спускалась по хребту и заканчивалась на хвосте,  тело надежно защищала  стальная чешуя, красивое лицо преображалось в страшную морду.
Арнакель сделал последний вдох. Шарэль  расправил крылья и взмыл в небо. Покружив над дворцом,  спустился, схватил тело поверженного противника стальными когтями задних лап, отлетел подальше и бросил его в ближайший ров,  после чего скрылся за горизонтом, провожаемый взглядами изумленных жителей Зеленой Долины. Облетев окрестности в поисках  водоема, он спустился на берег озера. Долго рассматривал свое отражение в водной глади. В его душе боролись противоположные чувства: страх от собственного преображения и восторг от обретения невиданной силы и власти, неизвестность  и ощущение могущества.  Вернувшись на площадь и встретив  страх в глазах недавних друзей и соседей, новый Дракон, не проронив ни слова, удалился в покои  Розового дворца.
*       *      *
Какое-то время в стране было тихо. Новый повелитель снизил налоги, летал только ночью, леса не выжигал, не отравлял озера, люди надеялись, что благодаря сыну волшебника  в Зеленую Долину вернутся покой и благополучие. Дракон поселил в покоях замка свою семью – жену, трех дочерей и сына. Они пытались жить прежней жизнью: собирались на трапезу за большим столом, вечерами, уютно расположившись у камина,  рассказывали о событиях прошедшего дня,  читали старинные книги. Приглашали гостей, слушали музыку, возрождали к жизни  уничтоженный Арнакелем дивный сад, опоясывающий Розовый замок в былые времена. В коридорах дворца снова звучал смех, изредка прерываемый грозным рыком Дракона, недовольного шумом и суетой в своих владениях.
- Ничего страшного, - успокаивала детей жена правителя, - отец очень занят, у него так много забот. Просто ведите себя потише.
Целый год они терпели  новый облик и  странный характер главы семейства, тешили себя напрасными надеждами на  благополучный исход. С горечью  пришлось признать, что прежнего Шарэля уже нет и счастье покинуло их. Устав жить в постоянном страхе, жена и дети все чаще задумывались о том, чтоб навсегда покинуть Розовый замок и вернуться в свой  дом. 
Они еще надеялись согреть черное сердце Дракона своей любовью, но и эта слабая надежда рухнула, когда в конце года он, как и его предшественник, назначил жертву и в положенный срок отнял у девушки красоту и молодость. Когда несчастная спускалась со ступеней Розового замка, жена и дети Шарэля поспешили помочь ей, попытались утешить ее родителей, но те в страхе отпрянули от них. В глазах всех, кто стоял на дворцовой площади, были боль, страх и еще что-то новое, чего доселе не бывало в глазах жителей Зеленой Долины. Наверное, именно это выражение глаз пришельцы из других стран называли  ненавистью. Те, кого люди недавно считали потомками Мудрогора, теперь стали для всех потомками Черного Дракона.
Семья готова была  смириться с участью заложников Розового замка, разделить с главой семейства бремя проклятья, но делить с ним ненависть жителей любимой страны, становиться причиной ежегодных страданий несчастных жертв, оказалось них непосильной ношей. Жена Шарэля посовещалась с детьми и они приняли решение с первыми лучами солнца покинуть ненавистный дворец и вернуться в свой родной дом. Собрав кое-какие вещи, они до рассвета двинулись в путь. Дорога предстояла дальняя, но они шли пешком, хотя в конюшне замка содержалось несколько дюжин прекрасных лошадей, а сотня золотых карет, став бесполезными, стояли под открытым небом на дворцовой площади.
Наполненный свежими силами, довольный Шарэль проснулся, вышел в трапезный зал и, не обнаружив за столом жену и детей, обрушил гнев на слуг, приказав немедленно разбудить неблагодарное свое семейство и  заставить их предстать перед повелителем. С трудом подбирая слова, стуча от страха зубами и дрожа, как осенний лист, слуги поведали о том, что слабая женщина, три девушки и юноша приняли небывалой смелости решение: покинуть Розовый дворец – венец творения лучших мастеров и перебраться в хижину, чтобы жить своей жизнью и забыть о том, сын волшебника был когда-то для них отцом и мужем.
Дракон взревел, вскочил с кресла, перевернул стол, одним взмахом хвоста разметал изысканные блюда, поднесенные к завтраку, выскочил на балкон и, разглядев на горизонте беглецов, бросился в погоню.
Когда  солнце в одно мгновение скрылось и ясное утро превратилось в ночь, беглецы поняли, что Дракон догоняет их. Они ждали грубых слов, опасались, что он попробует вернуть их силой, но  не предполагали, что тот, кто все эти годы был  заботливым мужем и  мудрым отцом, вздумает  нанести им вред. Увидав, что он изрыгает пламя и намерен выстрелить в них огненной струей, с криком бросились бежать к лесу, надеясь  укрыться за кронами деревьев. Лес был совсем рядом, но  чудовище приближалось слишком быстро. Поняв, что гибель неминуема, мать изо всех сил прижала детей к себе, закрыла их собственным телом и приготовилась принять на себя первый огненный удар, надеясь, что потом,  пока Дракон сделает новый вдох и прицелится, дети сумеют добежать до леса.
Не чувствуя в сердце ни капли жалости, только зло и досаду, Шарэль метнул в жену и детей пламя такой силы, что от четверых человек  должна была остаться лишь  горстка пепла. Предвкушая победу над непокорными, он разразился в воздухе страшным хохотом… Неожиданно смех прервался. Не долетев до людей, огонь словно ударился о невидимую стену, метнулся в обратном направлении и Дракон был повержен на землю собственным оружием. Стальная чешуя защитила его  от  огня, но падение оказалось весьма болезненным. Весом собственного тела Дракон повредил крыло и не мог взлететь. Превозмогая боль, он вскочил на ноги и выпустил из пасти новую струю пламени, которая так же наткнулась на преграду и вернулась обратно. На этот раз  оказалось гораздо больнее, потому что загорелась грива, дым разъедал глаза, а кожа под гривой, незащищенная чешуей, получила сильный ожог.
Дракон  с удивлением смотрел на жену и детей, те с не меньшим удивлением наблюдали за ним. Все недоумевали как такое могло произойти,  пока  из леса не вышел Мудрогор. Неспешным шагом волшебник приблизился к невестке и внукам.
- Уходи, - попросил он сына, -  не заставляй меня причинять тебе боль.
- Ну конечно, как я сам не догадался, - ревел Дракон. – Мудрогор и здесь успел вовремя. Но как ты узнал, что они решились уйти?
- Твой отец не просто волшебник, он человек, в сердце которого живет любовь к близким. Неужели я стал бы спокойно жить в своем доме, не заботясь о безопасности людей, которые пришли в твой дворец, не понимая, что идут в логово чудовища? Пока мои внуки и  сноха жили в замке, я ни на минуту не выпускал их из виду. Заканчивалось зелье - варил новое и ни днем, ни ночью не отрывал от него  глаз, каждую секунду ожидая беды. 
- Дедушка, - бросились к нему внуки, очнувшись от шока, - неужели ты шел всю ночь, чтобы спасти нас? 
- Глупости, - смеялся он, - не забывайте, кто ваш дедушка. Мне достаточно было волшебного снадобья и одного заклинания, чтобы в мгновение ока оказаться рядом с вами.
- Но ведь ты сам говорил, что пользоваться этим методом можно лишь в самом крайнем случае, потому что для его приготовления требуется много сил, редкие травы и еще… что это очень больно…  
- Разве сейчас был не крайний случай? – улыбался дед, - А боль можно и потерпеть ради спасения дорогих мне людей.
- Они не могут уйти! – ревел Дракон,  взбешенный вмешательством отца, -  Ты сам учил меня, что магию нельзя использовать для  вторжения в семейные дела,  получения личной выгоды, а тем более влияния на правителя.
- Можно, когда  этого  требуют особые обстоятельства, - с улыбкой добавил Мудрогор.
- Если они уйдут, это подорвет мой авторитет, в стране может начаться хаос.
- Ты знаешь, что это невозможно. Разве кто-то решится ослушаться воли  чудовища?
- Да, я чудовище. Но кто меня таким сделал? Не ты ли?
- Твоя правда, - склонил седую голову волшебник, - я виноват и перед страной, и перед тобой, и перед твоей семьей. Потому мой долг сделать все, чтобы защитить их. Отправляйся в свой замок и забудь о том, что у тебя была семья. 
- По  вине родного отца я утратил человеческий облик, а теперь ты лишаешь меня последней радости – видеть жену и детей, - заскулил Дракон.
- Не пытайся тронуть мое сердце лживыми слезами. Моего Шарэля больше нет, в его груди бьется сердце дракона, в котором нет места любви. Твоего сына я сделаю своим преемником, дочерям  найду хороших женихов. 
- Будь по-твоему, но пусть жена останется со мной!
- Зачем? – возмутился Мудрогор, - Чтобы несчастная женщина умерла от горя, как твоя сестра? Этого я не допущу. Она вернется к людям и проживет долгую счастливую жизнь в окружении  родных и друзей.
Кипя яростью, Дракон ничего не ответил, быстро набрал в грудь воздух и выпустил из пасти сноп огня. Мудрогор даже не изменился в лице, лишь сделал короткий жест ладонью и пламя, как и в двух предыдущих случаях, обратило свою силу на Шарэля, опрокинув его навзничь.  Не позволив сыну подняться, волшебник сделал еще несколько едва уловимых жестов, заставляя  тяжелые камни подняться с земли и обрушиться на Дракона. Вырванные с корнем деревья  атаковали его со всех сторон, глина комьями летела в голову, забивая пасть, глаза, залепляя ноздри. Могучее чудовище барахталось на траве, беспомощно махая лапами и крыльями, мотая головой,  тщетно пытаясь отбиться от этой атаки.
- Прекрати, прошу тебя, - взмолился он.
Камни и деревья опустились на землю, глина на всякий случай зависла в воздухе, готовясь к защите от коварства Дракона.
- Хорошо, - с трудом  проговорил Шарэль,  выплевывая грязь, - я не стану вас преследовать и не буду мешать. Живите, как хотите.
- Только знай, -  на всякий случай предупредил волшебник, - я окружил наш дом невидимым куполом и всякий раз, когда ты вздумаешь нарушить слово, в тебя полетят камни и деревья. Задумаешь нам навредить, твое зло обратится на тебя так же, как и в этот день. Поэтому, во избежание позора и боли, лучше тебе облетать жилище жены и детей подальше. И поверь, это я говорю  тебе не как соперник, не как волшебник, прими мои слова как доброе напутствие отца сыну, накануне разлуки.
Закончив свою речь, он обнял невестку, внуков и они растаяли в воздухе, в мгновение ока переместившись во владения Мудрогора, где ничто не угрожало им отныне. 
 Дракон прочистил глаза и нос от глины, выплюнул последний кусок грязи, посмотрел внимательно на то место, где только что стояли отец, жена, сын и дочери,  поискал в душе своей огорчение, или обиду, но почувствовал лишь радость от обретения прежней силы и облегчение, что отныне никто не нарушит его покой.
Весть, что дворец правителя  в страхе покинула его собственная семья, тут же разлетелась по Зеленой Долине, прогоняя последнюю надежду на счастливый исход, ибо эта новость могла означать только одно: жестокая сущность чудовища окончательно одержала верх над человеческим  сердцем и Дракон Шарэль стал таким же, как его предшественник.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Прошло три года, Дракона вызвал на бой новый смельчак. Герой погиб, его сила перешла победителю, зато в этот год  не потребовалась в жертву девушка. Так продолжалось десять лет: родители послушно приводили в Розовый замок дочерей, смельчаки гибли в бою с чудовищем. На одиннадцатый год правления у ворот замка стоял  сильный воин – один из тех охотников, кто первым вошел в армию Арнакеля и остался не у дел, когда тот стал Драконом и перестал нуждаться в воинах. За время службы в Розовом замке бывший охотник утратил друзей и родныех, чувствуя себя одиноким и покинутым, он ожесточился и однажды решил, что став Черным Драконом без труда сумеет вернуть себе былой авторитет и приумножить его.  Не смотря на преклонные годы, он был полон сил, хорошо изучил повадки драконов, потому являлся серьезным противником.  Шарэль погиб в бою, а в Долине появилось новое чудовище, ничуть не лучше двух прежних.
 Узнав эту новость, Мудрогор покинул свое убежище и отправился в путь. Опираясь на посох волшебник, как простой человек, не чувствуя усталости  брел день и ночь по пыльной дороге скорбно опустив голову. К утру следующего дня он достиг цели своего путешествия. Скрепив сердце,  спустился в ров, куда бросали тела поверженных противников, отыскал среди груды тел того, кто был ему по-прежнему дорог. 
Собственными руками  несчастный отец вырыл могилу, чтоб достойно похоронить  Дракона, когда-то бывшего его сыном. Поглаживая скорбный холм, тихо плакал, вспоминая, как  рос Шарэль,  бегал мальчишкой по зеленым лугам, радуясь солнцу,  шалил, как звонко смеялся.  Становясь старше, с интересом изучал волшебные книги, собираясь пойти по  стопам отца. 
Мудрогор не роптал, знал, что он сам и его семья первыми должны были пострадать от проклятия. Волшебник раскаивался,  сожалея, что позволил гневу затмить свой разум, но сделать ничего не мог.

*       *        *        *       *
Прошли годы. Много смельчаков сложили головы на ступенях дворца, немало Драконов было повержено, люди стонали от налогов, собирая скудный урожай, в ужасе ждали, с какой семьи Дракон потребует жертву в конце года, с замиранием сердца  следили за исходом битвы, становясь свидетелями  ужасного превращения смельчака или его гибели. Ни победа, ни поражение ничего не меняли. Несчастные жители Зеленой Долины уговорили старейшин своих селений обратиться  к  Мудрогору.
После смерти Шарэля его жена и дети  перестали нуждаться в магической защите, смогли вернуться к людям, поселиться  в своем старом доме. Волшебник предпочел уединение, он укрылся  от окружающего мира, общался лишь со своим внуком -  сыном Шареля, которого обучал волшебным наукам, намереваясь сделать приемником.  
Сыновья Мудрогора  звали  отца жить к себе, но он отвергал участие детей, поселился в  самой маленькой комнате собственного дома, редко выходил  на солнце, часами просиживал в скрипучем кресле-качалке, глядя на огонь в камине, предавался печальным воспоминаниям и тягостным раздумьям. 
Старейшинам стоило немалых  усилий  получить его согласие на встречу. Он внял их мольбам и вышел к людям, присел на ступеньки дома и, уперев подбородок в рукоять посоха, терпеливо выслушал рассказ о злодеяниях Дракона и страданиях жителей Зеленой Долины.
- Вы не сообщили мне ничего нового, - равнодушно сказал волшебник, когда рассказчики затихли, - мне известно все, что происходит в стране. Для чего вы проделали тяжелый путь? Хотели удивить меня? Не получилось. Вызвать жалость? От меня  вы ее не получите. 
- Ответь, сколько еще нам терпеть тирана? Раньше мы надеялись, что появится герой, который избавит нас от  власти чудовища, но герой сам становится Драконом и конца этому не видно. Помоги нам, если не мы, то дети наши пусть живут в счастливой стране.
- Чего  вы ждете от меня? – равнодушно спросил волшебник, так и не подняв глаза на собеседников, - Из-за вашей трусости я потерял дочь - никто не пришел мне на помощь, когда Арнакель похитил ее. Никто не откликнулся на мой призыв свергнуть тирана, когда  Мрия умерла от горя. Ни один  из вас не пришел в мой дом, чтобы выразить соболезнование, разделить со мной боль утраты. В своем горе я был одинок. Так почему сейчас вы здесь?
- Мы виноваты перед тобой, прости. Но почему ты так жестоко наказал нас всех?
- Я был ослеплен горем и злобой. Все отвернулись от меня. Я обратился к вам за помощью, но вы   предложили мне воспользоваться волшебной силой, что б воздать всем по заслугам. Я так и сделал, все получили по заслугам, многим из вас пришлось испытали  боль отца, потерявшего любимую дочь. 
- Скажи хотя бы, как мы можем искупить свою вину?
- Если бы вы послушались меня и свергли Арнакеля, сейчас мы могли жить свободно и счастливо. Не превратись он  в Дракона, вряд ли  мы  жили бы лучше, чем теперь, рано или поздно в любой дом пришло бы то горе, которое постигло меня. Моя магия лишь открыла  истинный облик чудовища, останься Арнакель в облике человека, ничего не изменилось бы в вашей жизни. Я предупреждал – безнаказанность делает зло сильнее. Ваша трусость всему виной. 
- Нам нечего возразить, мы признаем свою вину. Но годы идут, а конца  кошмару не видно. Скажи, сколько нам еще терпеть? Неужели никогда в Зеленую Долину не вернется счастье?
- Не знаю. Увы, я не могу снять заклятие, и сам наказан за него. Вы знаете, мой сын стал первой жертвой Дракона, первой жертвой моего проклятья. Таким образом я тоже получил по заслугам, нарушив клятву и обратив свои знания на злое дело.
- Ты можешь дать  хотя бы надежду, что наши потомки будут избавлены от чудовища? 
- Надежду? Могу. Но что вы предложите взамен?
Наступила тягостная тишина. Старейшины подумали, затем шепотом посовещались и  объявили свое решение.
- Мы обещаем не остаться в стороне от чужого горя, не уповать на помощь магии и оказать всяческую поддержку тому, кто  решится  стать нашим  спасителем.
Эти слова возымели действие. Волшебник оживился, приподнял голову, в глазах появился прежний живой блеск.
- Я попробую, - пообещал он, - хотя сам не знаю, чем  помочь любимой стране. 
Люди ушли. Мудрогор  трудился весь год, пытаясь найти ответ в старинных книгах, изучая звезды, спрашивая совета у ветра в горах, прислушиваясь к шепоту ручьев, смешивая различные зелья. В конце года, отдав Дракону очередную невинную жертву,  старейшины Зеленой Долины вновь пришли к волшебнику, молча стояли у дверей его дома, ожидая ответа и боясь услышать его.
Мудрогор впервые за  много месяцев вышел на крыльцо, грустными глазами оглядел каждого, пришедшего.
- Увы, - сказал он, опустив седую голову, - Долиной всегда будут править Драконы.
В ответ раздались рыдания.
- Но, -  продолжал он, - у нас есть надежда, что наша страна вновь обретет свободу, будет прекрасной и плодородной, а люди, живущие в ней, счастливы как никогда прежде.
 - Когда же? Когда? Как это произойдет?– раздалось со всех сторон.
- Не знаю… возможно, через год, или через тысячу лет, но это непременно случится. Мне сказали  звезды и вольный ветер в горах, тому было мне видение необычайно яркое и прекрасное, я видел своими глазами то, что скажу вам сейчас.  Но это не произойдет само по себе. Для исполнения счастливого пророчества потребуются  усилия если не всех, то многих жителей. 

Пророчество  Мудрогора:
   Зло  отравится  Добром,  слабый станет сильным,  Любовь встанет на защиту Любви, не щадя себя. Чистое сердце соединится с грозным оружием и вернет  Зеленой Долине покой и счастье. Страна станет  прекрасней, чем  прежде.
НО!  Для исполнения предсказания,  необходимо выполнить обещание, данное старейшинами в день, когда Мудрогор согласился на встречу с ними. Их слова, произнесенные на пороге дома Волшебника должны знать и помнить все жители Зеленой Долины. Обещание  это должно войти в ум и сердце каждого, чтобы в миг, когда будет решаться судьба страны, трусость не затуманила память. 
Ибо в час, когда потухнет в сердцах последняя надежда и зло начнет  глумиться над самым чистым и прекрасным, что есть в этой жизни, будет дан жителям Зеленой Долины великий и единственный шанс навсегда избавиться от власти тирана. На бой с Черным Драконом выйдет человек с чистым любящим  сердцем, в котором нет и тени гнева, нет и крупицы  ненависти. Если в час, когда Светлый Воин бросит вызов Черному  Дракону,  найдутся люди, поверившие в победу света над тьмой, если хватит у них мужества подать  голос,  заявить о своей вере, герой одержит победу. И тогда зло  сгинет  навеки. 
 Любовь победит смерть и Долиной станут править два Дракона – светлых и прекрасных, как  сама жизнь. Дыхание Светлых Драконов  распространяет  чудесный аромат, вместо пламени, которое изрыгает Черный Дракон, Светлые  разбрызгивают  волшебную влагу, от которой тут же распускаются цветы,  одна капля крови Светлого Дракона, разведенная в бочке с водой, способна излечить любые раны и оживить почву, оскверненную Черным Драконом.
 Их любовь спасет страну от заклятия, их потомки станут  лучшими и справедливейшими  правителями, Полулюдьми-Полудраконами. Они  сильны, как Драконы, они  летают, как птицы, но своим обликом  во многом  похожи на людей,  в груди у них бьется человеческое сердце, полное огромной любви и великой отваги. Любовь человека-дракона  явится бесценной наградой  для любой девушки. Их избранницы будут  счастливейшими из жен, а дети во всем похожи на отцов.
НО! Если Светлый Воин не найдет в  сердцах соотечественников смелости и веры, он погибнет и второго шанса у Зеленой Долины не будет. Черный Дракон получит вечную нерушимую власть, а уделом подданных навсегда будут  страдания и бедность.

Люди слушали, затаив дыхание, стараясь вдуматься в каждое слово  пророчества, запомнить и передать другим. Разошлись молча, надеясь, что чудо свершится очень скоро, наверное, в следующем году. 
Прошел год, за ним другой, миновал и третий.
В ожидании чуда прошло 300 лет.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Глава  2.
Гарнель  и  Далия
Прошло 300 лет. Из поколения в поколение передавалась легенда о справедливых Светлых  Драконах, которые избавят страну от тирана. Годы шли, один Дракон сменял другого, ничего не менялось, новый правитель  летал над Долиной, уничтожая  посевы, отравляя землю, сжигая леса и иссушая ручьи. Люди, выбиваясь из сил, трудились, стараясь прокормить  семьи и заплатить  дань господину, с замиранием сердца следили за исходом битвы, надеясь, что сейчас появится Светлый Дракон и жизнь изменится к лучшему. Но, вместо одного поверженного чудовища возникало другое, ничуть не лучше прежнего.
Тем ни менее жизнь шла своим чередом, люди женились, растили детей, любили друг друга и надеялись на чудо.
В эту тяжелую пору  в одной из многодетных семей  родилась девочка. Рождение дочери повергла родителей в глубокую печаль. До этого их считали  баловнями судьбы: в большом красивом доме пятеро сыновей росли сильными и здоровыми, помогали отцу в поле, заботились о матери. Жили они дружно, почти не зная нужды, но главным своим счастьем почитали они именно то, что в их семье рождались только сыновья. А это значит, что в двери их дома никогда не постучится беда – в конце года им не придется вздрагивать от каждого стука в дверь, опасаясь известия о том, что Дракон выбрал их дочь в жертву. И вот, безмятежное счастье, казавшееся  незыблемым, закончилось с рождением последнего ребенка.
Погоревали родители, посочувствовали им соседи и родные, погрустили старшие братья. Делать нечего, решили жить, как и многие в этой стране – трудиться и надеяться на то, что их дом беда обойдет стороной и девочка успеет выйти замуж раньше, чем Дракон обратит на нее внимание. Дочке дали имя Далия. Сыновья по-очереди  нянчились  с сестренкой, пока ей не исполнилось два года. Но в поле ждала тяжелая работа, родители старели, потому на семейном совете пришлось принять решение, что отныне Далии придется оставаться дома одной. 
В саду для нее построили беседку на берегу ручья, где она чаще всего и проводила время, играя  разноцветными камушками, любуясь цветами, наслаждаясь пением птиц и прохладой ручья. Ее одиночество скрашивал лишь соседский мальчик – Гарнель.
Гарнель был  он уже большой, но в поле работал редко, чаще оставался дома, потому ему не составляло труда приглядывать за Далией, кормить, иногда играть с ней. Мальчик не трудился в поле совсем не потому, что был ленив, или болен, напротив, не смотря на юный возраст, к нему с почтением относились  соседи и на всю страну гремела слава о его трудолюбии и таланте: Гарнель изготавливал инструменты и механизмы, которые помогали крестьянам в их нелегком труде. Из самых дальних уголков Зеленой Долины приходили люди, с просьбой отремонтировать что-то, починить, удивленно разглядывали новые диковинные изобретения, с удовольствием покупали их в обмен на урожай. Благодаря Гарнелю семья  не знала нужды, в  свободное время мальчик делал забавные игрушки, а поскольку Далия жила ближе всех, то основная  часть игрушек доставались ей.  Очаровательные куклы с  глазами из бирюзы и роскошными волосами из шерсти ламы, забавные клоуны в ярких одеждах и колпаках с колокольчиками переполняли дом, заводные собачки с веселым лаем шагали по тропинкам сада, разноцветные фонарики освещали веранду дома,  украшали деревья в саду, лошадки-качели,  лебеди-лодки, цыплята-тележки развлекали девочку целый день.  
Однажды, в жаркий полдень, когда родители со старшими детьми трудились в поле, Далия как обычно раскачивалась на деревянной лошадке возле ручья. Разноцветные камешки похрустывали под полозьями игрушки, весело журчала вода, освежая прохладой, ласково грело солнце, кроны высоких деревья укрывали от зноя. Был обычный день, ничто не предвещало беды. 
В это время  Черный Дракон облетал свои владения. Завидев его в небе, люди спешили укрыться в домах, если жилища поблизости не было, подданные с почтением снимали шляпы, усердно кланялись и не смели поднять головы пока находились в поле зрения повелителя. С высоты Дракон видел своих родителей, братьев, работающих в поле, вспомнил, что совсем недавно и он так же трудился под палящим солнцем, пока не одержал победу в бою. Теперь он не крестьянин, а повелитель, ужасный и всемогущий Дракон, вот уже пятый год он правит в этой стране, наводя ужас на тех, с кем недавно состоял в родстве, водил дружбу, ненавидел Драконов, но тайно мечтал править, а не гнуть спину в тяжелом труде. Единственное, что он не мог понять с раннего детства: почему далекие предки назвали эту страну Зеленой Долиной? Среди выжженной солнцем и пламенем равнины лишь изредка можно было отыскать островки пышной зелени садов. Вечнозеленые леса окаймляли границы государства, а за ними стояли неприступные острые скалы. 
Неожиданно внимание повелителя привлекло желтое пятно. Подлетев ближе, он разглядел, что это крыша дома, утопающего в зелени сада. Яркие фонарики украшали ветви деревьев, пышные кусты роз благоухали вдоль  прохладного  ручейка, где белокурая пухленькая девочка качалась  на деревянной лошадке.
- Ага, - подумал Дракон, - людишки жалуются на тяжелую жизнь, а у самих полно свободного времени, чтобы заниматься цветами, бесполезными игрушками, развешивать  мишуру на деревьях. Ребенок весьма упитан, а они плачут, что  нечем кормить детей. Развлекаются в то время, как я тружусь на благо страны не щадя крыльев.
Дракон стремительно спускался, слюна упала на розовый куст, отчего тот мгновенно завял. Далия, увлеченная игрой, заметила приближавшуюся беду слишком поздно, немало времени потребовалось ей, чтобы слезть с лошадки,  с испуганным криком девочка кинулась бежать. Маленькие ножки, едва научившись ходить, неуклюже шлепали по тропинке, поскользнувшись на мокрых камешках, она упала, поцарапав колени и ладошки, не оставалось ни сил, ни времени, чтоб подняться, девочка в ужасе следила, как чудовище  стремительно приближалось к ней. 
Гарнель возился с новой конструкцией плуга, когда до него донесся крик испуганного ребенка, увидав, что происходит в соседнем саду, он, не медля ни секунды, выпрыгнул в окно и стремглав бросился на помощь.  Ловко перемахнул через забор, промчался на прямую через розовые кусты, не обращая внимания на острые шипы, вонзавшиеся в ноги, разрывавшие в кровь кожу, мальчишка спешил на помощь. Но полет Дракона был  стремительнее, визг девочки раздражал его и, приблизившись к земле, он сделал глубокий вдох и  метнул огненную струю в беспомощного ребенка. 
Гарнелю не хватало нескольких шагов, чтоб добежать до девочки, но, оттолкнувшись от земли израненными ногами, вложив все силы в прыжок, он бросился на Далию, закрыл собою и кубарем покатился с ней по тропинке. Пламя ударилось о землю в нескольких сантиметрах от детей, опалив одежду и волосы Гарнеля. Едва чудовище пролетело мимо, мальчик поднялся, схватил Далию на руки и стремглав бросился к дому. 
Раздосадованный неудачей, Черный Дракон опустился на землю, одной лапой разбил  в щепки резной забор и кинулся на детей. Гарнель бежал изо всех сил, прижимая к себе Далию, дом был рядом,  он уже протянул руку, чтобы открыть калитку,  когда мощный удар хвоста сбил его с ног.  Мальчишка поднялся, но не успел сделать и шага, как вновь был опрокинут на землю.
- Как смел ты повернуться ко мне спиной! – зарычал Дракон, изрыгая пламя и дым.
- Простите, господин, - ответил с поклоном мальчик, пряча Далию за спиной, - я сын крестьянина и не обучен  обращению  с королевскими особами.
Черный Дракон удивился: Гарнель разговаривал с ним почтительно, но в глазах его не было и тени страха, он больше беспокоился за Далию, стараясь спрятать ее от взора правителя. 
- Кажется, я знаю тебя, - сказал Дракон, - это ты делаешь всякие диковинные машины и глупые игрушки?
- Да, господин.
- То, чем играла эта девчонка, тоже сделано твоими руками?
- Да, господин.
- Мне понравилось.
- О, благодарю, господин, - поклонился мальчик.
- Хочешь, я поселю тебя в своем дворце, будешь работать на меня, получать щедрое вознаграждение.
- Благодарю за высокую честь, но я не могу оставить родителей.
- Что? – взревел Дракон, наступая на детей, - Ты смеешь отказывать мне?
Они стояли так близко друг к другу, что морда Дракона почти касалась лица Гарнеля, достаточно было одного удара, чтоб погубить детей, одного выдоха, чтобы испепелить их, но мальчик спокойно и смело смотрел в глаза грозному правителю, тот, поняв, что Гарнель его не боится, растерялся, почувствовал неловкость и, странное дело! - слабость.
- На твое счастье,  я самый добрый из драконов, - сказал он, оттолкнулся от земли и исчез в небе.
Вечером родители  вернулись с полевых работ, увидав сломанный забор, выжженный сад, растоптанные кусты роз и кровь на тропинках сада, залились горькими слезами, не надеясь увидать дочку живой. Как же все обрадовались, когда  увидали, как  на соседней полянке Гарнель катал смеющуюся Далию в тележке, сделанной в форме цыпленка. Увлеченные забавой, дети забыли о страшном происшествии и о том, что родители будут напуганы, увидав разрушенный сад.  Были слезы радости, испуганные всхлипывания матерей, когда Гарнель рассказывал о встрече с Черным Драконом, старшие братья Далии восхищались мужеством  соседского мальчика. 
- Вы воспитали достойного сына, - сказал отец Далии родителям Гарнеля, - не смотря на  юный  возраст, он настоящий мужчина и отважный воин. Даже не знаю, как мы можем отблагодарить его?
- О чем ты говоришь, - смутились те, - мы соседи, наши дети растут вместе. Случись беда в нашей семье, любой из вас тот час поспешил бы на помощь.
- Но Гарнель рисковал собой, спасая  Далию, своей жизнью она обязана ему. Клянусь, когда дети подрастут, я отдам дочь ему в жены.
- В самом деле, - согласились родители Далии, - наши семьи много лет живут  рядом, нам давно следовало породниться. Так и порешим. 
Годы шли, Гарнель, как и прежде, защищал Далию, учил ее, знакомил с окружающим миром. Девочка росла, превращаясь в красавицу, ее жениха все уважали и ценили как талантливого мастера, слава о котором шла по всей стране. Это была красивая пара и родители подумывали поскорее назначить день свадьбы, не подозревая, что беда тихо подкрадывается к ним на мохнатых  лапах со стальными когтями.
Дракон, едва не погубивший Далию в детстве, оказался самым сильным из предшественников, он правил  почти 20 лет и никто не мог одолеть его. Приближался конец года, чудовище слабело и, в скором времени, гонец доставил родителям Далии страшный приказ привезти дочь в Розовый дворец.
Горю не было предела. Рыдали родители Далии, горевали отец и мать Гарнеля, плакали братья и сестры обеих семей, вздыхали соседи, зная о печальной судьбе жертв.  Гарнель не проронил ни слезинки,  ходил мрачнее тучи, ни с кем не разговаривал, не принимал  утешений, отмахивался от сочувствия,  а на следующий день объявил, что не отдаст свою невесту чудовищу.
- Что ты собираешься делать? – испугались родители.
- Вызвать  Черного Дракона на бой!
Все ахнули, не в силах вымолвить слово от удивления и ужаса.
- Одумайся, - просила Далия, - ты погибнешь!
- Но я не смогу жить, зная, что не сумел  защитить тебя.
- Покорись судьбе, наберись терпения, через 2-3 года ко мне вернется молодость и мы заживем счастливо, как мечтали.
- Не пытайся обмануть себя. Ты видела, как юные, цветущие девушки входили во дворец, а возвращались оттуда сгорбленными старухами. Они никогда не становились прежними, никогда не улыбались и никогда не были счастливы,  умирали, едва достигнув среднего возраста. Но тебя я не отдам!
- А если ты погибнешь, как мне жить?
- Верь мне - я смогу победить.
- Ты не воин, не охотник. Бывали смельчаки посильнее тебя, но и они погибали.
- Не все решает сила. Мое  мастерство, мои знания   помогут одержать победу. 
- Чего стоят руки мастера против силы Дракона?
- Я все продумал, смотри, - Гарнель разложил перед Далией огромный свиток с мудреными чертежами, в которых она ничего не понимала. – Это изобретение поможет уничтожить Дракона, не смотря на его превосходство в силе.  
- Пусть так, - согласилась Далия, -  но, одержав победу, ты превратишься в такое же злобное чудовище. Мы все равно не сможем быть вместе.
- А ты сумеешь любить меня в  обличие Дракона?
- Вот глупый! Если болезнь исказит твое лицо, или старость согнет спину, я знаю -  моя любовь не померкнет. Лишь бы душа твоя осталась прежней, и мне не важно, чей облик ты примешь – человека или Дракона. 
- В моем сердце живет такая  светлая любовь, сила которой без труда одержит верх над чудовищем. Будь со мной, верь мне - нас никому не одолеть.
 Получив благословение невесты, он немедленно принялся за дело. Два дня и две ночи трудился  в мастерской, конструируя странную машину. В это время его отец и братья отправились в ближайшую кузницу, чтобы заказать оружие и доспехи для Гарнеля. Там им пришлось столкнуться с неожиданным препятствием.
- Не сердись, сосед, - вздохнул кузнец,  - но правитель издал приказ, в котором нам запрещается изготавливать оружие. 
- Как же так? – возмутился отец, - Как будут добывать дичь охотники?
- Для них разрешается  ковать стрелы и ножи, но в строго определенном количестве. Для этого надо иметь патент с печатью Дракона и его особое разрешение. Мечи, копья, доспехи запрещено изготавливать под страхом смертной казни.
 Пришлось покинуть кузницу ни с чем, но возвратиться домой с пустыми руками они не могли. Присев на пригорке отец посоветовался с сыновьями и они приняли  решение: спустились в огромный ров, куда сбрасывали тела погибших воинов и поверженных Драконов, там, среди груды искореженного железа, выбрать подходящее  оружие и легкие доспехи.
Не прибегая к помощи кузнеца, они собственными руками наточили меч и стрелы, из обломков копья изготовили гигантскую стрелу, залатали и начистили до блеска доспехи. Утром третьего дня Гарнель облачился в одежду воина, прикрепил оружие и, с помощью двух лошадей, вывез из мастерской свое изобретение – деревянный короб, с множеством рычагов и пружин. Что это такое никто не понял, а спрашивать было некогда.  Сопровождаемая родителями, Далия тронулась в путь, за ней следовал Гарнель.
Черный Дракон восседал  в зеркальной комнате, ожидая, когда в коридорах Розового замка послышатся легкие шаги и очередная испуганная девушка робко постучится в дверь.  
День близился к полудню, когда, не дождавшись жертвы, правитель сам вышел на крыльцо.
Увидав на поляне перед замком толпу зевак, окруживших юношу в доспехах, Черный Дракон все понял. Вглядевшись в лицо молодого воина, он узнал в нем знаменитого мастера и усмехнулся решимости этого мальчишки. Что заставило его бросить вызов? Жажда власти? Но он столько раз вызывал гнев правителя, отказываясь от предложений жить и работать во дворце. Неужели и в нем проснулось стремление к богатству и власти? «Глупый щенок, - подумал Дракон, - мог жить в роскоши, работая на меня, а теперь погибнет».
- Где моя жертва? – прорычал он.
- Я здесь, - отозвалась девушка.
Гарнель вышел вперед, и,  как в детстве, закрывая ее своим телом, произнес спокойно и твердо.
- Дракон, я вызываю тебя на бой!
Огласив  поляну страшным хохотом, чудовище кинулось на противника. Несколько ударов меча, которые юноша сумел нанести Дракону, ничем не навредили ему – стальная чешуя надежно закрывала тело от ран.  Гарнель изловчился и, приподняв одну из чешуек, сумел воткнуть оружие  в левый бок противника. В ту же секунду он был отброшен в сторону,  чудом удалось удержать меч в руках.
Ударившись о землю, он едва смог подняться, превозмогая боль, в ту же секунду  стальной коготь подцепил его за одежду, приподнял и с размаха швырнул вниз. Так продолжалось несколько раз, юноша терял сознание, силы покидали его, в очередной раз стукнувшись о землю, он приподнял голову и встретил испуганные глаза Далии. «Если я погибну, - подумал он, - ее избавят от участи жертвы.» Но тут же спохватился: «Но могут назначить жертвой в следующем году». Испугавшись этой мысли, он понял, что его смерть будет напрасной, а значит, необходимо победить.
Собрав все силы, он  кубарем откатился в сторону, стальной коготь скользнул в сантиметре от его спины, со свистом разрезая воздух. Мгновение и Гарнель уже стоял на ногах. «Главное, не подпускать его близко, чтоб не сумел ударить лапой» - думал он, уворачиваясь от огня, который метал в него Дракон. Огненные удары были частыми, но слабыми. Сделав глубокий вдох, Дракон  приготовился обрушить на юношу огромный сноп огня, который должен был испепелить его в одно мгновение,  но тот успел воспользоваться секундной  паузой, чтоб нанести  противнику удар в брюхо. Рана  была не глубокой, но болезненной, пока тот выл от боли, Гарнель  изловчился отрубить острый наконечник хвоста.
Теперь всем пришлось плохо. Зверь метался по поляне, бил обрубком хвоста о землю, ядовитая кровь хлестала из раны, брызги летели на  людей, следивших за боем. На одеждах появлялись прожженные дыры, а на коже глубокие болезненные раны. Кто-то поспешил убежать, но многие  решились остаться. 
Обрубка хвоста Дракону хватило, чтоб сбить с ног Гарнеля и, не  дав  опомниться, обрушить на него страшные удары.  Воин уже не сопротивлялся, даже не уворачивался от когтей противника.  Было ясно, что он потерял сознание и ему не долго осталось жить. 
Далия  понимала это не хуже других. Мысль, что любимый погибает, желая защитить ее, а ей самой отныне придется провести жизнь в одиночестве, с мыслью, что стала причиной гибели самого дорогого человека,  была  страшнее смерти, потому она  вырвалась из рук родителей и бросилась в эпицентр битвы. В тот миг, когда Дракон занес лапу для последнего удара, Далия успела закрыть Гарнеля собой. Стальные черные когти вонзились в ее тело, приподняли над землей и отшвырнули в сторону. 
Не обращая внимания на рану, она живым щитом вновь встала между бесчувственным телом жениха и Драконом. 
- Господин, умоляю, оставь его! – взмолилась девушка, падая на колени. – Всем ясно, что ты победил, оставь ему жизнь и возьми меня в жертву, во исполнение своего приказа.
По толпе пронесся шепот восторга и страха – до этого момента, на протяжении столетий, никто не вмешивался в ход боя. Девушки  были рады любому исходу поединка, потому что он избавлял ее от страшной участи. Впервые жертва сама шла в лапы чудовища, выкупая тем самым жизнь воина.
Дракон удивился не менее подданных, замер в изумлении, опустил лапы и углубился в раздумья.
 - Хорошо, - согласился он, - но в этом случае, разумеется, если он выживет, никогда не вернется в родной дом, не будет работать для людей. Этот несчастный станет затворником в Розовом замке, ибо его труд и его жизнь отныне  принадлежат лишь мне. Впрочем, ты сможешь навещать его изредка.
- Обещаю,  так и будет, - обрадовалась Далия.  
- Следуй за мной, - приказал Дракон и направился к воротам дворца.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Далия пыталась привести в чувство Гарнеля. Наконец, он застонал и с трудом открыл глаза.
- Все хорошо, любимый, Дракон пощадил тебя, - радостно сообщила она жениху и поспешила вслед за правителем.
- Куда ты? Что случилось? – недоумевал Гарнель.
- Все хорошо, я скоро вернусь, -  со слезами на глазах уверяла Далия, удаляясь вслед за Драконом.
- Остановись, - хрипел Гарнель, догадываясь, что  произошло, пока он был без сознания.
- Дорогой, все будет хорошо. Ты будешь жить и работать во Дворце, мы сможем часто видеться. 
- Не делай этого.
- Поздно. Я уже обещала.
Израненный Гарнель приподнялся на одно колено, опираясь на меч, встал  на ноги. Посмотрел на родителей, обвел глазами сограждан, следивших за боем, выпрямился и крикнул из последних сил.
- Дракон! Я вызываю тебя на бой!
Толпа ахнула. Дракон остановился как вкопанный.
- Ты опоздал, - не оборачиваясь, заявил он противнику, - твоя невеста обещала тебя в мое распоряжение.
- Я  ничего не обещал! – заявил он, - А ты не можешь отказаться от боя.
- Любимый, прости меня, - пролепетала Далия, - я хотела спасти тебе жизнь.
- Я не нуждался в твоей жалости!  Но просил  верить в мою победу.
- Я верю…
Ответа не последовало.
Дракон оттолкнул Далию и взмыл в небо, рыча от  гнева. Но прежнего свободного полета не получилось – обрубленный хвост не позволял лететь в нужном направлении. Пока он нелепо барахтался в воздухе,  Гарнель, прихрамывая и опираясь на меч, бросился бежать к своей машине. 
- Гарнель, я верю, верю - ты справишься с ним! - крикнула Далия.
Гарнель замедлил бег.
- Не останавливайся, сынок, - крикнул отец, - поторопись! Мы тоже верим в тебя.
Даже из толпы послышались одобрительные возгласы. 
Дракон сумел выровнять полет и  парил над площадью, выискивая цель. Этого времени Гарнелю хватило, чтобы  добежать  до своей машины и вскарабкаться на самый верх. Дракон долго не мог понять куда спрятался израненный и обессиленный юноша, увидав его на верху деревянного короба, он как молния устремился на него. Гарнель мог еще спастись, ему хватило бы времени убежать, спрятаться в лесу, но он спокойно и неподвижно наблюдал приближение своей гибели. Выбрав момент, подал знак отцу, тот одним ударом топора обрубил канат, удерживающий  мощную пружину, она тут же распрямилась, вытолкнув  юношу в небо.
 Он пулей  летел на встречу Черному Дракону,  злодей успел лишь удивиться  невиданному доныне маневру, когда  юноша вонзил в его грудь острый меч.
Издав последний стон, Черный Дракон рухнул  с такой силой, что  земля содрогнулась и во дворце вылетели все стекла и витражи.
Расправив плащ, Гарнель плавно спустился вниз.
Вокруг собралось много народа, но никто не радовался победе, люди угрюмо ждали, когда красивый благородный юноша, которого  все они любили  за доброе сердце и умелые руки, начнет превращаться на их глазах в жестокое чудовище. Одна лишь Далия радостно бросилась на встречу своему герою. Она  не поздравляла его, не целовала, лишь крепко обняла и не разомкнула объятий до тех пор, пока не почувствовала перемены в его теле. Но и тогда,  наблюдая  неминуемое превращение человека в дракона, она не испугалась,  не ушла и не отвернулась, продолжая держать Гарнеля за руки.  Его глаза  по-прежнему светились теплом и любовью, он менялся, но совсем не так, как предыдущие победители.

Тело Гарнеля покрывалось не черной броней, а  золотистыми чешуйками, ноги  превращались в мощные лапы с белой шелковистой шерстью, руки, став огромными, не утратили изящества. Белая длинная шерсть струилась по плечам, становясь чуть короче от локтей до запястья, далее кожу рук защищали золотые чешуйки,  длинные пальцы  украсили белые когти, с золотой  конвой.
Такие же когти отрастали на ногах, которые успели превратиться в сильные лапы
Светлые кудри, украшавшие голову Гарнеля, стремительно отрастали, пробивались на спине и, закручиваясь в кольца, белой гривой струились по  хребту и хвосту, завершая его красивой кисточкой. 
Голова нового Дракона вызывала скорее восторг, чем ужас:  огромные синие глаза  отражали как в зеркале поле битвы и Далию. Он не знал, что происходило с ним, но, увидав  в глазах невесты и родителей не страх, а изумление, облегченно вздохнул. От этого вздоха повсюду тут же распространился нежный аромат. 
Решившись проверить себя, Гарнель дунул на выжженную землю, вместо пламени изо рта вырвался  фонтанчик брызг и там, куда они упали, тут же выросли цветы. Люди в молчании следили за происходящим, не веря своим глазам, в страхе ожидая, что прекрасное видение сменится обычным кошмаром.
Дракон расправил белоснежные крылья и полетел к озеру, чтобы рассмотреть себя в водной глади. Он много готов был отдать, чтоб остаться человеком, но все же радовался, что избежал печальной участи своих предшественников, сумел победить зло, превратившись в Белого Дракона. 
Когда он вернулся к дворцовой площади, люди успели оправиться от шока, осознать, что превращения в Черного Дракона не будет, потому  встретили Гарнеля овациями и радостными возгласами. Едва он приземлился, сограждане без страха кинулись к нему, забрасывая цветами, каждый старался поблагодарить, обнять, не веря глазам, прикоснуться руками к белоснежной гриве и золотым чешуйкам. Люди плакали от счастья, поздравляли Гарнеля и друг друга.
Величественный и прекрасный стоял на площади Белый Дракон, смущенно прикрыв глаза пушистыми ресницами, солнце играло бликами, отражаясь в каждой чешуйке на его теле, белую гриву ласкал ветер,  каждый вдох распространял  прекрасный  аромат,  ноги  утопали в цветах, которые не переставали бросать  благодарные жители Зеленой Долины. Наконец, веселье улеглось, все вспомнили, что отныне он является правителем и ждали, что скажет новый господин.
- Я вызвал на бой Черного Дракона не потому, что пылал к нему ненавистью, или жаждал власти,  - сказал он, –  любовь к Далии заставила меня взять в руки оружие. Но, раз уж  посчастливилось одержать победу  и я вынужден принять правление, клянусь, что стану  добрым и справедливым правителем, сегодня же все налоги будут снижены, а многие отменены. Но нам всем предстоит много поработать, чтобы возродить страну. Следует научиться быть добрее, изгнать  злобу и страх из наших сердец, научиться быть счастливыми. Я стану работать вместе с вами и начну прямо сейчас.
Гарнель посадил Далию себе на спину и, поднявшись в небо, сделал круг  над площадью, разбрызгивая чудесную влагу, которая, падая на землю, тут же вызывала к жизни цветы. Страшная площадь, свидетель многих кровопролитных боев, горьких поражений и жестоких  побед, за минуту превратилась в цветущую поляну. Тело поверженного Черного Дракона так же покрылось цветами, образовав небольшой пригорок, лишь смутно напоминающий очертания чудовища. 
Далия видела  с высоты чудесное возрождение  любимой страны, казалось, сердце разорвется от счастья: любимый остался жив, победив в страшной схватке, при этом душа его осталась прежней, он не превратился в жестокое чудовище, а теперь они летают вместе. Как прекрасна Зеленая Долина с высоты птичьего полета, и как замечательно летать вместе! Не в силах сдержать восторга, она распластала руки и подставила лицо ветру. 
Ее радость была прервана  испуганными криками с земли. Далия открыла глаза и ахнула – Белый Дракон летел впереди, а она уже не сидела на его спине, а парила, вслед за ним. Девушка удивилась, испугалась, беспомощно замахала руками, падая вниз.  Гарнель  едва успел подхватить ее.
- Как это получилось? – спросил он, когда они спустились. 
- Не знаю. Я почувствовала огромное счастье, легкость и свободу, в восторге раскинула руки, казалось, что летаю, а когда увидала, что и в самом деле лечу, испугалась и начала падать. Старалась изо всех сил махать руками, но ничего не получалось.
- Попробуй еще раз.
- О нет, я ужасно боюсь.
- Не бойся, я буду рядом.
Она закрыла глаза, раскинула руки и улыбнулась тому счастью, которое светилось в душе.
- Открой глаза, - попросил Гарнель.
Далия послушалась и увидала, что медленно поднимается вверх, а ее любимый Дракон летит рядом, испугавшись, она отчаянно замахала руками,  падая вниз.
- Раскинь руки, просто пари, - крикнул Гарнель.
Она послушалась, распахнула руки как крылья,  поднялась выше, покружила над площадью.
- Как прекрасна Зеленая Долина! – крикнула она.
- Она будет еще прекрасней, когда  земля залечит раны, нанесенные Черным Драконом.
- Но как это получается у меня? Разве люди умеют летать?
- Наверное, - ответил Белый Дракон, - не зря же говорят «Любовь окрыляет», «Летаю как на крыльях».
- Но я никогда не видела этого на самом деле.
- Значит, другие не были так счастливы, или не любили так сильно, как мы. 

Они  провели вместе весь день, наслаждаясь полетом. Когда стемнело, люди с удивлением обнаружили в небе две  светящиеся  фигуры. Забравшись на крышу дома, многие смогли разглядеть, что свет исходит от Белого Дракона и  его спутницы.
- Как это возможно? – удивлялись одни, - Может ли  живое существо  излучать свет? 
- Если они могут летать, стоит ли удивляться  тому, что они светятся? – отвечали другие.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Соблюдая  традиции, потомок Мудрогора жил в доме предков. Он являлся главным хранителем свитка с текстом предсказания, в которое  верили люди на протяжении трех столетий. Вера  эта давала надежду на светлое будущее, помогала терпеть нужду и голод, смягчала злобу в сердцах, при виде того, как Черный Дракон уничтожает  красоту родного края, сжигает посевы и отравляет с трудом собранный урожай. 
Волшебнику не требовалось присутствовать на площади, магические знания позволяли ему  знать обо всем, что происходило в стране, не выходя из дома. Весть о появлении Белого Дракона заставила его провести бессонную ночь, изучая предсказание предка, листая вновь и вновь волшебные книги, разглядывая звезды в небе, слушая шепот ветра в поле.  На заре он вышел  в сад, ожидая появления старейшин городов и селений. Они приходили один за другим, кто пеший, кто верхом на коне, или в повозке, молча рассаживались на широкой поляне, не проронив ни слова, терпеливо ждали прибытия соотечественников из отдаленных селений. Наконец,  собрались все. 
- Я готов слушать вас, - объявил волшебник.
- Ответь нам, Мудромир, - обратились они к нему, - судя по всему, сбылось пророчество Мудрогора и отныне в Зеленую Долину  вернулись счастливые времена. Так ли это?
- Я внимательно изучил предсказание предка, искал подсказку в волшебных книгах, спрашивал звезды в небе и ветер в поле, потому заверяю вас:  мы  далеки от счастливой эпохи. Пророчество пока не исполнилось.
- Как же так! - воскликнули люди, - Мы все видели Белого Дракона, его дыхание распространяет аромат, он распыляет влагу, от которой мгновенно распускаются цветы, он мудрый и справедливый, в его груди бьется любящее человеческое сердце. Какие еще нужны доказательства, что предсказание свершилось?
- В пророчестве ясно говорится о двух Драконах.
- Нет сомнений, что второй Дракон – Далия. Она умеет летать  и они неразлучны.
- Далия – человек, не Дракон.
- Возможно, второй Дракон появится чуть позже, может быть прилетит из далекой страны.
- Но Гарнель  любит  Далию. Он никогда не полюбит другого Дракона и потомков у них не будет.
- Значит, Далия со временем превратится в Дракона.
- Вы знаете не хуже меня, что человек может стать Драконом, лишь одержав победу в бою. Неужели кто-то из вас полагает, что она поднимет меч на любимого, или  он набросится на нее?
- Но не спроста он превратился в Белого Дракона. Как это получилось? Почему такого не бывало прежде?
- Предыдущие воины, осмелившиеся вызвать Черного Дракона на поединок, совершали это либо из корыстных побуждений – желая захватить власть, обрести силу и богатство, либо из ненависти к правителю. Гарнель единственный, кто решился на бой из любви, стремясь защитить свою невесту.
 - В пророчестве сказано, что любовь встанет на защиту любви, не щадя себя. Так и вышло.
- И все же  предсказание Мудрогора не исполнено. Разве зло отравилось добром?
- Нет.
- Разве кто-то из вас верил в победу света над тьмой?
- Кажется, нет.  Мало кто верил, что Гарнель сумеет одолеть Черного Дракона, даже после  победы  все ждали, что и он превратится в чудовище.
- Не забывайте о втором Драконе. Есть не мало деталей, которые говорят нам, что впереди еще много испытаний и эпоха счастья не наступила. Ее необходимо заслужить.
- Мы столько выстрадали за эти столетия, столько горя вынесли. Как долго придется терпеть, чтоб заслужить покой и счастье?
- Терпение не всегда является добродетелью, - заявил Мудромир, вставая, - вера в победу добра требует отваги.
С этими словами он удалился, давая понять, что разговор окончен.  Старейшины какое-то время оставались на поляне, пытаясь понять смысл последних слов волшебника, размышляли, советовались друг с другом, после чего разъехались по своим селениям, готовясь принести согражданам печальную весть о грядущих испытаниях. 
*              *             *
Страна с каждым днем становилась прекраснее. Отныне никто не сжигал леса и посевы, не отравлял озера, отменились тяжкие налоги, люди радовались богатому урожаю, Белый Дракон летал над Зеленой Долиной, возвращая ей прежнюю красоту, излечивая землю, оскверненную Черным Драконом. 
Предки, помнившие  былое великолепие  родного края, давно умерли, потому люди  удивлялись невиданной доселе красоте  своей страны. Вновь шумели пышной листвой деревья, звенели  многочисленные ручьи, бились о берег хрустальной чистоты озера, переполненные вкусной рыбой, благоухали сады с роскошными цветами, шумели травы в полях.  Правитель мудро разрешал споры  и тяжбы, лечил людей от ран и болезней, в редкие свободные минуты конструировал  детские игрушки и качели, инструменты и механизмы, призванные помочь крестьянам.
С наступлением сумерек любой житель мог без труда  разглядеть в небе две светящиеся фигуры, неразлучно парящие рядом. Даже в самую пасмурную ночь,  когда луна и звезды скрывались за облаками, Белый Дракон и Далия освещали Зеленую Долину  мягким голубоватым светом.  Вскоре это перестало всех удивлять, как не удивляло и то, что свет этот становился ярче год от года.
 В тронном зале убрали светильники, ставшие  совершенно бесполезными, убрали факелы с дворцовой площади, потому что свет из окон дворца освещал все на много  километров вокруг.
Когда завершался первый год правления Белого Дракона, народ в страхе ожидал, что правитель, как и его предшественники, назначит жертву. Гарнель  сам боялся этого дня, но он твердо решил, что скорее умрет, чем  причинит горе людям. И вот год прошел. И что же? Он ничуть не ослаб, напротив, был бодр и полон сил. В привычный день жители Зеленой Долины собрались  на дворцовой площади, правитель  вышел на крыльцо и объявил подданным, что отныне жертва не понадобится.
- Чудо! Чудо! – кричали все, - Но где ты берешь силы?
- Зло питается человеческими страданиями, добро питается любовью. Видимо, я черпаю силы из любви народа и моей Далии.
Поняв, что правителю не понадобится жертва, у  людей пропали последние опасения, поразмыслив, многие решили, что Мудрогор ошибся в предсказании, или Мудромир неправильно его истолковал. В стране воцарились мир и покой. Прошел еще год, потом еще 10 лет и все забыли о предсказании волшебника. Белый Дракон был счастлив рядом с Далией, их любовь излучала свет, озарявший Зеленую Долину. Страна стала прекрасной, как и 300 лет назад. Собирая щедрый урожай при помощи изобретений Гарнеля, люди забыли о тяжком труде, забыли нужду и голод. Появилось время оглядеться вокруг, заметить красоту родного края, окунуться в прозрачное озеро, напиться из чистого ручья, напитаться  щедрыми плодами, падающими прямо в руки, послушать пение птиц в зеленых лесах. 
В благодарность мудрому правителю вновь слагались стихи, звучала музыка, преподносились подарки. Зеленую Долину вновь посещали путешественники, по всему миру распространялась легенда и невероятных событиях, происходящих в загадочной стране. Дворец наполнился светом, музыкой, счастьем.
Никто и не заметил, как прошло 30  счастливых лет.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Глава   3.
Возвращение Черного  Дракона.
За  три столетия правления Черного Дракона по всему миру расползались слухи об ужасном государстве, где грозный правитель мучает подданных непомерными налогами, ежегодно требует в жертву красоту девушки или жизнь воина. Путешественникам в ту пору требовались не только ловкость и смелость, чтобы преодолеть путь по опасной тропе, ведущей к границам государства, но осторожность и мужество, чтобы  посетить страну, где правит ужасное чудовище. По возвращении рассказывали по всему миру, что в стране, некогда славившейся пышной природой и щедрыми урожаями, теперь голод и засуха, небо вечно затянуто тучами от едкого дыма, источаемого Черным Драконом, озера отравлены, леса сожжены, дичь почти вымерла, а от скудного урожая, едва способного прокормить семью, жадный правитель отнимает половину. Удивительно, что страна эта по-прежнему называется Зеленой Долиной. 
На близлежащие государства нагоняли ужас рассказы путешественников о силе и могуществе Дракона, его жестоких амбициях и кровожадности. Спеша защитить народ, правительства поспешили усилить армию. К счастью, их опасения не оправдались.
 И вот 30 лет власть в Зеленой Долиной принадлежит Белому Дракону.  Слух о том, что  загадочная и далекая страна красива, как много столетий назад и правит в ней мудрый правитель со своей спутницей, что свет их любви освещает все вокруг, распространился по белому свету. Путешественники вновь потянулись в Зеленую Долину, послы далеких государств  приходили засвидетельствовать свое расположение и убедиться в том, что  эта страна не представляет опасности, восхищались пышной природой, счастьем народа и красотой дворца, удивлялись мудрости правителя и щедростью подданных, преподносивших ему диковинные дары.
Однажды, преодолев бушующий океан, взобравшись на острые безжизненные камни и пройдя опасный путь по узкой горной тропе, страну посетил странный путешественник с необычным для тех мест именем Коварио.  Как и все, он был радушно принят в  прекрасном дворце правителя. Белый Дракон и жители Зеленой Долины с интересом слушали рассказ о дальних странах,  радостно показывали красоту родного края,  щедро одаривали гостя драгоценными подарками.  Но тот остался равнодушен к красоте садов и полей, улыбки на лицах жителей вызывали в нем недоумение,  разгуливая  по роскошным залам дворца, глаза путешественника разгорались алчным  пламенем. 
- Верно ли говорят, - спросил он у стариков, - что в вашей стране любой может стать правителем, одержав победу в бою?
- Да, раньше так и было.
- Почему же сейчас нет претендентов на трон? Неужели перевелись смельчаки?
- Нет, наши юноши меткие охотники, без страха идут на любого зверя, с удовольствием участвуют в турнирах и поединках.
- Почему же никто не вызывает на бой Дракона?
- Зачем? – удивлялись старики, - У нас мудрый и справедливый правитель, у него красивая и добрая спутница, счастливы они, счастлив народ.
Путешественник презрительно смерил взглядом старцев и отошел от них. Несколько дней спустя он вновь подошел к людям с расспросами. Подробно расспрашивал как Гарнелю удалось одержать победу. Рассказ о военном устройстве заметно воодушевил его.
- После победы Гарнель, конечно же, уничтожил механизм, с помощью которого убил Черного Дракона. Но, возможно, сохранились чертежи?
- Нам ничего не известно о чертежах, а свою военную машину он не стал ломать, - простодушно ответили люди.
- Вот как! – обрадовался Коварио, -  Где же сейчас это устройство? Наверняка, спрятано в подвалах замка.
- Зачем? – пожимали плечами старики, - Эта машина какое-то время стояла на поляне перед Розовым замком, Гарнель хотел перестроить ее для мирных целей, но так ничего и не придумал,  потому просто убрал  в сторону, чтоб не мешалась. Где она сейчас никто не знает. Наверняка валяется где-то неподалеку, времени прошло много, она, конечно, заржавела, деревянные опоры сгнили. Да и кому она нужна?
Коварио больше не задавал вопросов. Он задумчиво рыскал вокруг Розового замка,  потом ушел в лес и долгое время его не было видно.  Сначала люди беспокоились – не  попал ли он в беду, не заблудился ли. Но вскоре выяснилось, что путешественник  взял патент на вырубку леса и занялся активным строительством какой-то странной конструкции. Никто не придал этому значения, решив, что Коварио захотел построить дом и поселиться навеки в этих местах.
*            *            *
Рано утром Белый Дракон вышел на крыльцо дворца во всем своем великолепии, расправил крылья и улыбнулся стоявшей рядом Далии. Восходящее солнце отражалось в его чешуе, отбрасывая золотистые блики на  розовые стены  замка, казавшиеся пурпурными в рассветный час,  легкий ветерок ласково трепал белую гриву. Дрогнули пушистые  ресницы, открывая огромные синие глаза, в которых отразилась красота любимой страны. Дракон со своей спутницей улыбнулись друг другу, взялись за руки, собираясь лететь, когда их намерения  прервал грозный  крик:
- Дракон! Я вызываю тебя на бой!
Гарнель вздрогнул от неожиданности, испуганно ахнула Далия. Они не сразу поняли кто испортил прекрасное утро грозным вызовом. Увидав на поляне Коварио, правитель изумился еще больше.
- Зачем тебе  биться со мной? – спросил Белый Дракон, - Я не сделал тебе дурного, принимал в своем дворце  как дорогого гостя. Неужели оказанные почести показались тебе недостаточными? Если я ненароком оскорбил тебя, то готов просить прощения. 
- Я  прибыл из далекой страны не за тем, что б погостить  и удалиться. Я пришел получить власть или погибнуть.
- Ты глуп, Коварио, убирайся домой. Я не хочу с тобой драться.
- Но ты не можешь отказаться от поединка, иначе ослабнешь и я получу твою силу и власть без боя.
Гарнель и в самом деле почувствовал внезапную слабость, нараставшую с каждой секундой, он  терял силы, видел испуг в глазах Далии, чувствовавшей беду, но у него не было выбора.
- Хорошо. Когда ты хочешь драться?
- Сейчас, - ответил путешественник, взмахнув мечом.
- Тогда нападай, - и Дракон  взмыл в небо.
Он  кружил над площадью, надеясь, что противник, не сумев до него добраться, добровольно откажется от своей затеи и  покинет страну, но тот оказался хитрее. Белый Дракон парил в вышине и не видел, как Коварио заряжает хитроумную машину, спрятанную в кустах, как, улучив момент, рубит  канат, Гарнель не успел даже удивиться, когда был сражен огромной стрелой с металлическим наконечником и камнем упал на землю, задыхаясь от боли. Свет померк перед глазами, он пытался собраться с силами, но в него уже летели огненные стрелы и факелы, которые Коварио  охапками  выпускал из своей военной машины.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Весть о поединке быстро разлетелась по Зеленой	Долине, люди спешили собраться на дворцовой площади, с недоумением и страхом наблюдая давно забытое зрелище. За  эти годы все успели позабыть о поединках, о том, чем должен закончиться бой и не могли понять кому и зачем понадобилось драться с Белым Драконом. 
Израненный правитель уже не мог взлететь,  беспомощно хлопая  изломанными крыльями, пытался увернуться от огненных стрел, тучами сыпавшимися на него,  пытался  погасить их, распыляя благоухающую влагу из окровавленного рта. Золотые чешуйки не защищали тело Гарнеля, как черная броня его предшественников, стрелы  пронзали  кожу, с   шипением  гасли в цветах, алая кровь Белого Дракона ручьями текла по земле,  едва дыша, он пытался отползти, опираясь на разорванные крылья, но и на это у него не  хватало сил. 
Противник оставался невредим, он без устали заряжал страшную машину, обрушивая сноп стрел и остановился лишь когда израненный Дракон беспомощно уронил красивую голову, разметав по траве  белую гриву, опаленную огненными стрелами. Коварио вышел из укрытия, взял в руки меч и не спеша направился к Белому Дракону, который следил за его приближением помутневшим взором. 
Победитель неторопливо подошел, поставил ногу на поверженного противника, размахнулся и пронзил мечом его сердце. Издав последний стон, Гарнель в последний раз взмахнул пушистыми ресницами,  успев увидать бегущую к нему Далию, услышать крик отчаяния, вырвавшийся из груди любимой девушки и, как эхо, испуганный возглас жителей Зеленой Долины.
Никто не тронулся с места.  Замерев от страха, люди в безмолвии следили за происходящим, не зная чего ожидать. Горько плакала Далия, омывая слезами тело убитого возлюбленного. Коварио на глазах у всех превращался в чудовище, с любопытством наблюдая изменения, в собственном теле. Старики обреченно повесили головы,  понимая, что счастливые времена закончились, молодые люди в ужасе попытались бежать.
- Не сметь, - страшно рявкнул повелитель, с такой силой  ударив о землю хвостом, что все затрепетали, даже листья на деревьях задрожали, - не сметь расходиться без моего приказа! 
Люди замерли, не смея пошевелиться. Черный Дракон расправил крылья и издал победный крик, выпустив пламя из пасти. Ядовитая слюна стекала по клыкам, падала на землю, оставляя на ней дымящиеся раны, съеживались и погибали цветы, еще недавно ярким ковром покрывавшие дворцовую площадь, дым застилал небо, скрывая солнце, мрачная тень легла на землю. 
Прежде всего новый повелитель сжег собственное изобретение – военную машину, оглядел  всех присутствующих и страшно рассмеялся – ему понравился страх, застывший в  глазах подданных. Чудовище взмыло в небо, наслаждаясь новой силой.
Пока он летал, люди, плотным кольцом обступившие площадь, со слезами на глазах и болью в сердце смотрели, как Далия  рыдает над телом  возлюбленного, но, опасаясь гнева Черного Дракона,  никто не решился подойти к ней, чтобы утешить. 
Новый повелитель возвратился, покружил над дворцом, наметился, было, схватить Белого Дракона когтями, чтобы бросить в ров, куда обычно кидали тела погибших правителей и воинов, но его остановила Далия.
- Господин, - взмолилась она, разгадав замысел чудовища, - молю тебя о последней милости!  
- Я не оказываю милостей, - ответил повелитель, но все же спустился на землю, удивленный ее смелостью.
- Умоляю, пока в сердце твоем сохранилось человеческое тепло, позволь мне самой похоронить Белого Дракона в семейном склепе!
- Какая разница, где быть похороненным?
- Не бросай моего любимого в грязный ров, пусть он покоится рядом со своими предками, где я могла бы навещать его, плакать над его телом, вспоминая счастливые годы, прожитые вместе.
- Вот как, - хитро прищурился Черный Дракон, - а готова ли ты последовать за ним?
- Готова, -  ответила Далия, не раздумывая ни секунды.
- Подумай хорошенько. Я собирался оставить тебя во дворце, чтоб следить за порядком, встречать гостей, вести дела, намеревался пожаловать привилегии твоим родственникам. Неужели ты  предпочтешь быть погребенной заживо в склепе рядом с дохлой тушей, никогда не видеть солнца, не слышать человеческих голосов? 
- Мне не нужен  дворец без Гарнеля и не нужен  мир, где нет Белого Дракона. Я остаюсь с ним.
- Будь по-твоему, - согласился Коварио, разгневанный решимостью слабой женщины.
Тело поверженного правителя погрузили на телегу и отвезли к гробнице. Молчали люди, замолкли птицы, даже ветер не ласкал кроны деревьев. В этой зловещей тишине Далия омывала тело возлюбленного. Новый правитель не разрешил вытаскивать меч из сердца Гарнеля, но она  вынула многочисленные стрелы из его тела, промыла каждую ранку, каждую чешуйку. Бережно собрала окровавленную воду и отдала ее людям.
- Вы знаете о чудодейственном свойстве крови Белого Дракона, - сказала она, -  это поможет вам, поскольку в Зеленой Долине вновь наступила черные эпоха. Простите, но я не могу разделить с вами горе, я остаюсь  со своим любимым, а его кровь – единственное, чем мы можем облегчить ваши страдания. 
С этими словами она отправилась в гробницу, следом внесли тело Белого Дракона,  водрузили его на мраморный постамент. Далия села подле любимого, затянула тихую грустную песню, вынув гребень из своих волос, принялась расчесывать его опаленную гриву с запекшейся кровью, не дрогнула и даже не повернула головы, когда запирали двери склепа. Черный Дракон сам  проследил, чтоб ее  заперли на три замка, а сверху привалили огромный камень и тщательно замазали щели глиной.
 Он все еще ждал, что  в последний момент женщина испугается, кинется к двери, умоляя выпустить ее, но из гробницы слышались только песня и потрескивание свечи. Скоро огонь погаснет, в гробнице воцарится полный мрак и одиночество. Удивленный Дракон еще несколько дней подряд прилетал к склепу, приложив огромное ухо к стене, прислушивался, ожидая услышать рыдания и мольбы о пощаде, но внутри было тихо и, лишь изредка,  мелодичный голос отважной женщины что-то напевал или рассказывал поверженному, но не покоренному Белому Дракону.
                                         *                   *                        *
В страну вернулись темные времена. Новый Дракон превзошел предшественников в жестокости, не прошло и года, как ему удалось уничтожить все, над чем трудились Гарнель и жители Долины на протяжении 30 лет. Озера были отравлены, леса сожжены, луга и посевы безжалостно уничтожались, тоненькие ручейки, выбивавшиеся из-под земли, не могли оросить сухую потрескавшуюся почву.  Рыба выбрасывалась из отравленных озер на берег и погибала на суше, испуганная дичь пряталась глубоко в лесах, спасаясь от  огнедышащего Дракона. Людям вновь пришлось трудиться от зари до зари, придумывать хитрости, что б спасти скудный урожай, страдать от огромных налогов и бессмысленной жестокости правителя. Он ненавидел все живое, под страхом смерти запретил разводить цветы, красить дома яркими красками, запретил петь и смеяться. Каждый житель, от мала, до велика, мог расстаться с жизнью, если Дракон услышит из его уст смех, или увидит улыбку на лице. 
Несколько раз правителя вызывали на бой, но он жестоко и коварно расправлялся со смельчаками. И вот уже больше пяти лет никто не решался поднять меч против тирана. Страна погибала, Зеленая Долина превращалась в безжизненную пустыню, казалось, еще год и все живое погибнет. Но Белый Дракон и после смерти оберегал любимый край.
Сестры Далии ухитрились проделать маленькое окошечко в стене склепа, через него передавали ей  еду и воду, рассказывали о  событиях, происходящих в Зеленой Долине, в ответ Далия передавала им капли крови  Гарнеля. Помня предание, одну каплю разводили в бочке воды, поили ею больных,  те быстро выздоравливали, омывали раны и они заживали прямо на глазах, орошали выжженную почву - она давала богатый урожай.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Прошло 50 лет.
Приближался конец года, Черный Дракон  слабел, низко летал над Долиной, высматривая  новую жертву, несчастные родители прятали своих дочерей, не смотря на темноту, в домах не разжигали огня. Непроглядная мгла окутывала страну, луна и звезды скрывались за облаками, даже светлячки не смели искриться в траве. Так продолжалось несколько дней подряд, не выбрав жертвы, раздосадованный повелитель в очередной раз возвращался в замок, когда его внимание привлек  загадочный золотисто-голубой свет. «Неужели, кто-то настолько беспечен, что не боится привлечь мое внимание? Или у них нет дочерей?» - подумал он, спускаясь, но едва не рухнул на землю, увидав, что загадочный свет льется из гробницы, пробиваясь сквозь щели ворот, трещины в стене, пробоины в крыше.
Разгневанный Дракон примчался во дворец, немедленно созвал слуг, рычал, дыша огнем и дымом:
- Я приказал строго следить, чтобы Далия не получала ни воды, ни пищи, ни свечей, приказал навеки замуровать ее в склепе рядом с трупом Белого Дракона. Кто посмел ослушаться? Кто нарушил мою волю?
- Господин, - трепетали слуги, - мы все исполнили в точности.
- Этой ночью я видел свет в гробнице. Значит, она до сих пор жива, кто-то приносит ей еду и воду, а свечей у нее столько, что свет виден с небес.
- Ты ошибаешься, повелитель, - осмелился возразить старый слуга, - Гарнель и Далия никогда не нуждались в свечах и факелах.
- Как это понимать? – взревел Дракон.
- Они так любили друг друга, что сами светились и распространяли этот свет повсюду.
- Ты сошел с ума, старик? Я в жизни не слышал подобной глупости. 
- Старые люди могут подтвердить мои слова. Я видел собственными глазами, как они летали вместе над Долиной и светились так ярко, что освещали все вокруг даже ночью.
- Но  как?
-  Говорят, они светились от счастья и любви.
- Хорошо, допустим, ты прав. Но теперь Гарнель мертв, а его подруга должна была умереть если не от голода, то от старости  наверняка.
- И все же они вместе. Возможно, Далия умерла, но любовь не умирает.
- Это легко проверить. Я сейчас же лечу к гробнице, а вы все немедленно отправляйтесь туда же.
Пока слуги добирались до склепа, им на встречу попадались люди, спрашивали, что случилось, новость быстро облетела округу, жители Зеленой Долины бросали дела и спешили  к гробнице, где был похоронен Белый Дракон и замурована Далия. Таким образом огромная толпа собралась у дверей склепа. Там уже ждал правитель, разгневанный нерасторопностью слуг и любопытством подданных. Сначала он хотел разогнать всех, с помощью огня и когтей, но, поразмыслив, решил, что увидав своих кумиров мертвыми, люди перестанут распространять о них сказки и верить в счастливый исход.
 Ударом хвоста Черный Дракон  разбил тяжелый камень, закрывавший вход в склеп, слуги с трудом отворили заржавевшие замки, раскрыли тяжелые ворота и вошли внутрь, закрыв лица платками, опасаясь скверного запаха, но, едва  переступив порог склепа, были окутаны облаком чудесного аромата цветов и свежести. 
Их взорам предстала  удивительная картина: мрачная комната ярко освещалась странным светом, на мраморном постаменте лежало тело Белого Дракона, нетронутое гниением, рядом сидела Далия и расчесывала шерсть на его ногах. В роскошных волосах женщины не было ни одного седого волоса, яркий свет позволял увидеть, что лицо ее оставалось таким же юным и прекрасным, как и много лет назад, а светло-карие глаза светились  покоем и безмятежностью. Она ничуть не удивилась появлению людей, не встала с места и не оставила своего занятия, появление  Черного Дракона не вызвало в ней ни страха, ни волнения.
- Этого не может быть, - пролепетал удивленный правитель, - 30 лет Белый Дракон был у власти, после его смерти прошло 50 лет, он должен был сгнить, а Далия умереть… или… хотя бы состариться. Но он лежит, как живой, а она даже не постарела. Как это могло случиться? И почему здесь так светло? Кто принес факелы?
- Повелитель,  ты же видишь – они сами излучают свет, - сказал старый слуга.
Дракон видел, как подданные с восторгом любовались на счастливую пару, которую ему так и не удалось победить. Чувствуя свое бессилие и ярость, он метнул сноп огня в Гарнеля и Далию, когда пламя утихло, все с удивлением увидали, что Белый Дракон и Далия остались невредимы, даже шелковое покрывало на голове женщины не пострадало.
- Свяжите ее и приведите в мой дворец, - приказал Черный Дракон, разъярившись еще сильнее.
- Не нужно, - мягко ответила Далия, - я сама приду.
Она встала и отправилась со слугами, сопровождаемая пораженными жителями Зеленой Долины. Новость разлеталась по стране, народ сбегался посмотреть на чудо и, когда добрались до дворца, на площади уже собралась толпа. Далия поднялась по мраморной лестнице и вошла в зеркальный зал, где ее уже ждал грозный правитель, восседая на хрустальном троне. Здесь, при виде чудовища, отражавшегося в тысячи зеркал, жертвы, парализованные страхом, отдавали ему свои жизненные силы.
 - Почему ты шла пешком? - спросил правитель, - Ты умеешь летать, я сам видел.
- Я летала от счастья. Ты погубил моего любимого и теперь я не могу летать.
Дракон не знал, что сказать,  разглядывал ее, не переставая удивляться. Прошло столько лет, а она оставалась молодой и красивой. Золотисто-карие глаза смотрели печально, но без страха, легкий румянец играл на щеках,  волосы цвета молодого каштана волнами спускались по плечам, нежные руки  придерживали  голубое покрывало, не давая ему упасть с головы,  от нее исходил мягкий  свет и приятный аромат. 
Черный Дракон слабел, а глупые подданные прятали от него своих дочерей, он дни и ночи кружил над страной, выискивая жертву и вот наконец-то она стояла перед ним. Ему было известно: чем красивее девушка, тем большей силой напитается он, забрав ее красоту и молодость, но любопытство оказалось сильнее жажды.    
- Твой Дракон, как мне известно, не брал жертвы. Как ему удавалось сохранять силы?
- Его все любили, а любовь дарит небывалую силу.
- Но как удалось тебе сохранить  жизнь, молодость и красоту, проведя 50 лет в заточении?
Далия молчала.
- Почему Белый Дракон лежит, как живой?
Она не ответила.
- Почему вы оба светитесь? – ревело чудовище.
- Моя любовь светится в моем сердце, вырываясь наружу, любовь сохранила  нетленным тело Гарнеля, любовь сохранила мне жизнь и молодость. Но тебе не дано этого понять.
- Вот как… сейчас я заберу у тебя все силы и ты выйдешь от сюда дряхлой старухой, какой тебе и надлежит быть в эти годы. Что ты тогда скажешь?
- Скажу, что тебе это не поможет.
- Значит, ты согласна?
- Разве у жертвы спрашивают согласие?
Черный Дракон и сам удивился, что спросил ее об этом, рассердившись на самого себя, он спрыгнул с трона, приблизил морду к Далии, раскрыл свои страшные ноздри и со свистом втянул вздох, забирая ее силы. После второго вдоха голова чудовища осветилась, свет распространился по туловищу, сделав третий вдох, он взвыл от боли. Свет не придал ему силы, напротив, причинил адскую боль, жег изнутри, а Далия стояла спокойная и невредимая.
Черный Дракон с диким воплем метался по залу, ломал когти о собственную броню на груди, плевался ядом, пытаясь выгнать из себя чистый свет, причинявший ему  муки.
- Ты отравила меня, - хрипел он, в изнеможении ползая по полу.
- Ты сам себя отравил.
- Ты нарочно сделала это.
- Разве не по твоему приказу меня доставили во дворец? Разве не ты хотел забрать мои силы?
- Умоляю, помоги…
- Я могу лишь дарить свет,  а забирать его не умею.
Дракон задыхался, страдая от боли, внезапно ему в голову  пришла мысль.
- Я знаю что делать: надо совершить злодеяние, когда ты сама  будешь страдать, твой яд покинет меня.
Он выполз из зала, созвал слуг и отдал им  распоряжения.
Приближалась ночь, Черный Дракон долго выл и стонал, а потом куда-то улетел. Далия  хотела вернуться в гробницу, но ей не позволили. Она решила, что ее поместят в темницу, или подземелье, но ей отвели самую красивую комнату, предназначенную для почетных гостей, позволили свободно передвигаться по замку, но не выходить за ворота. 
Прогуливаясь по знакомым коридорам и залам, она со светлой улыбкой вспоминала счастливые годы, которые прожила в Розовом замком вместе с Белым Драконом. Вспоминала, как весело было здесь, когда их навещали друзья, сестры и братья, родители. Как прекрасен был Гарнель, восседавший на хрустальном троне.  Грива  струилась белыми локонами, блики, отбрасываемые алмазами, искрились в пушистых ресницах, пурпурный плащ укрывал плечи, а голову украшала  корона из хрусталя и белого золота, осыпанная бриллиантами. Далия сама готовила Белого Дракона к торжественным  встречам, сама расчесывала его гриву, шерсть на руках и ногах,  расправляла складки плаща, сама водружала корону.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Светлые воспоминания были прерваны  шумом, доносившемся с улицы. Выглянув из окна, она разглядела в темноте странную суету. Слуги торопливо запрягали лошадей в повозки, нагруженные огромными ковшами и лопатами,  спешно мчались куда-то. Черный Дракон суровым шепотом  давал торопливые  распоряжения. Сердце подсказывало Далии, что это не к добру и чудовище задумало какое-то злодеяние. Будущее не  пугало  ее, самое страшное, что могло с ней случиться, это если бы ей не позволили вернуться в гробницу к Белому Дракону. Далия не стала разгадывать планы чудовища, погубившего Гарнеля, закрыла окно и пошла спать. 
Утром всем жителям  Зеленой Долины  приказано было собраться в поле, где за ночь была вырыта огромная яма, наполненная нечистотами, собранными со всей округи. Яма распространяла жуткое зловоние, мерзкая жижа, заполнявшая ее, чавкала и булькала каждый раз, получая новую порцию грязи, которую продолжали завозить бесконечной цепочкой повозок.
Появился Черный Дракон.  Придумав злое дело, он почти избавился от света, терзавшего его изнутри, потому чувствовал себя гораздо лучше. У него был вид победителя, он бросал на Далию косые взгляды, она стояла рядом, не зная, что ее ожидает. 
На горизонте появилась телега, лошади с трудом везли огромный груз, накрытый грязным  тряпьем. Телега жалобно скрипела под тяжестью ноши. Возница подъехал  к самому краю жуткой ямы, распряг лошадей, сбросил покрывало, открыв всем загадку  тяжелой поклажи.
 На старой скрипучей телеге, прямо на грязной соломе лежало тело Белого Дракона.
- Видишь, - обратился Черный Дракон к Далии, - у меня есть противоядие от тебя. Сейчас твой возлюбленный будет сброшен в вонючую жижу и, мерзкая грязь станет его могилой.
- Нет, - пролепетала Далия не веря своим ушам, - ты не сделаешь этого… Зачем?
- Ваше появление вызвало смуту в стране, когда  Белого Дракона поглотят  самые отвратительные нечистоты, какие только удалось собрать в Долине, мы снова заживем спокойно.
- Остановись, - умоляла Далия, - ты же был человеком! Неужели не осталось ни капли сострадания в твоем сердце?
- Нет, не осталось.
- Ты победил Гарнеля, получил власть, зачем же мучить его после смерти?
- Потому, что я – Черный  Дракон! Жестокий и могущественный повелитель. 
- Зачем все это? Запри нас снова в гробнице, завали вход, поставь вокруг стражу и в скором времени все забудут о нас. 50 лет я провела в склепе ничем не угрожая твоей власти. Я и сейчас не представляю опасности твоему могуществу. Почему ты мучаешь меня?
- Мне это нравится, - улыбнулся Черный Дракон, - это доставляет мне удовольствие.   
- За что ты караешь нас?
- Все в Зеленой Долине боятся меня и повинуются. Ты посмела разговаривать со мной на равных. Ты без страха смотрела мне в глаза, думая, что я не смогу причинить тебе больше страданий, чем уже причинил. Но я могу все! Ты убедишься в этом сейчас. 
- Тогда придумай для нас вечную пытку,  прикажи заточить в самую глубокую темницу, в пещеру, обрушь на нас скалу, но, умоляю, не оскверняй  моего любимого!
Чудовище раскатисто смеялось,  наслаждаясь ее страданиями.
Прекрасный и чистый Белый Дракон лежал на скрипучей телеге мусорщика, безжизненно свесив красивую голову. Грудь его, пронзенная мечом, все еще кровоточила, капли крови падали в землю, пробуждая к жизни свежую траву и благоухающие цветы. Солнце отражалось в  золотой чешуе, играя бликами на лицах людей, стоявших рядом, ветер ласкал шелковистую гриву, шуршал в разорванных крыльях, перебирал пушистые ресницы, казалось, он вот-вот откроет глаза. Еще секунда и самый справедливый правитель Зеленой Долины будет сброшен в яму, вонючая чавкающая жижа поглотит прекрасное существо, которого все любили при жизни, а враг  боялся даже после смерти.
 - Люди, что же вы молчите? – взмолилась Далия, - Вы же знаете, сколько добра он сделал, пока был жив, и после смерти спасал вас. Не дайте чудовищу осквернить  Гарнеля, помогите мне!
- Зря просишь, - торжествовал Черный Дракон, - друзья Белого Дракона давно состарились, остальные боятся за себя и своих детей. Никто не придет к тебе на помощь. Переворачивайте телегу, - приказал он слугам, ударив хвостом по траве.
- Нет, не надо, - просила Далия, закрывая собой любимого.
Черный Дракон ударом лапы отшвырнул ее в сторону.
- Тебе я дарю свободу, - сказал он, хитро прищурившись, - ты можешь последовать за ним. 
Смеясь над собственной шуткой, он отошел в сторону, чтобы видеть всю панораму происходящего.
Стыдясь  поднять глаза на Далию, слуги принялись переворачивать тяжелую телегу. Она оглядела  людей, плотным кольцом стоявших на поляне, но ни в ком не нашла и капли мужества, чтобы встать на защиту чести Белого Дракона  и своей жизни. Черный Дракон  стоял поодаль, постукивая хвостом о землю, от каждого удара  вздрагивали листья на деревьях, слюна, падала на траву, оставляя в земле шипящие дыры, черная грива  развевалась на ветру и крылья грозно шуршали при каждом движении. За ним были сила и власть, один вид чудовища вызывал страх и оцепенение. Стоит ли упрекать за трусость беззащитных людей, привыкших мирно трудиться в поле, а не сражаться в жестоких боях?  Каждый предпочитал смиренно ждать избавителя, надеясь сохранить жизнь себе и близким. Стыдясь своей слабости, они опускали глаза  под взглядом несчастной женщины.
Телега  скрипнула, приподнялись передние колеса, еще немного усилий и все кончится, Белый Дракон будет повержен и погребен в нечистотах, Далия погибнет, не в силах вынести этого зрелища, а  зло, в облике Черного Дракона, навеки воцарится в Зеленой Долине. 
Потеряв надежду на помощь сограждан и милосердие правителя, Далия в отчаянии  упала на колени и зарыдала, скрыв лицо в ладонях. Страшный хохот Дракона потряс округу, слуги поспешили напрячь силы, стараясь перевернуть тяжелую телегу. Видя страдания женщины, у многих сердце разрывалось на части, кто-то даже подумывал встать на ее сторону, но, сделав первый шаг, сдерживал благородные порывы, опасаясь погибнуть, не найдя поддержки со стороны других сограждан. 
Неожиданно Далия  подняла голову, решительно вытерла слезы, встала на ноги и, не глядя на толпу, стремительно направилась к Гарнелю. Люди подумали, что она и в самом деле решилась броситься в отвратительную яму вслед за своим героем. Кто-то ахнул, кто-то скорчился в гримасе, представляя пугающее зрелище,  другие замерли в восхищении перед невиданной преданностью. Но то, что  задумала она  на самом деле, никому и в голову не пришло. Подойдя к телеге, Далия молча отстранила слуг,  одним рывком  вырвала  тяжелый меч  из груди любимого и громко крикнула, взмахнув грозным оружием:
- Дракон!  Я вызываю тебя на бой!
Толпа ахнула, слуги опустили  телегу. В момент, когда прозвучали эти слова, Черный Дракон был слишком занят собой, фраза застала его врасплох, он даже не понял кто бросил ему вызов. Захлебнувшись собственным хохотом, он на минуту  замер в удивлении, оглядел толпу, выискивая грозным взглядом смельчака, но расхохотался еще громче,  увидав  хрупкую девушку, державшую обеими руками  огромный меч.
- Не смеши меня! Отправляйся домой или прыгай в яму за своим Драконом.
- Ты не можешь отказаться, иначе ослабнешь, а я получу твою силу без боя, - напомнила Далия.
- Ты действительно хочешь сражаться?
- Хочу.
- Безмозглая кукла,  не успеешь  поднять оружие, как я уничтожу тебя.
- Нет, это я расправлюсь с тобой и заберу твою силу.
- Зачем тебе моя сила? Ты станешь такой же как я и все, - он показал пальцем на толпу людей, - все, кто до селе жалел тебя, будут бояться и ненавидеть.
- Этого не случится. Как только я стану  превращаться в Черного Дракона, тотчас брошусь с небес на острые скалы. Таким образом  покончу со своей жизнью и в Зеленой Долине никогда больше не будет драконов.
- Но об этом ничего не сказано в Предсказании Мудрогора. Не так-то просто убить дракона, ты не сможешь умереть по собственному желанию. Острые скалы сильно покалечат тебя, но раны быстро зарастут, за это время сердце  почернеет  и ты воспрянешь, став такой же, как и все победители Драконов.
- Я иду в бой с чистым сердцем, у меня есть все шансы превратиться в Белого Дракона.
- Этого  не случится, ибо ты погибнешь, не успев вступить в бой.
- Ты не поверишь, чудовище, но даже сейчас в душе моей нет злобы. Мне искренне жаль тебя, потому что настал твой последний час.
- Ха-ха-ха, - грохотал Черный Дракон, - ты в это веришь?
- Я верю в свои силы и в победу добра над злом.
- Ха-ха-ха! – Дракон захлебывался от смеха, изрыгая огонь и выпуская клубы дыма.
- Я тоже верю – Далия победит! - раздался чей-то тонкий голос.
Дракон перестал смеяться, грозно всматриваясь в лица подданных, пытался разглядеть, того,  кто дерзнул произнести эти слова. Из  толпы вышел мальчик лет 12 и встал посреди поляны, рядом с Далией, закрывая собой телегу с телом Белого Дракона. Мальчик прямо смотрел в глаза  чудовищу и, хотя был бледен,  вздрагивали худенькие плечи и легкая дрожь в пальцах  выдавала его волнение, он стоял твердо,  не отводя  взгляда  перед грозным правителем, изо всех сил стараясь не показать страха.
- И я верю, - сказал древний старик, выходя вперед и становясь рядом с ними.
- Я тоже верю в победу света над тьмой, - вперед вышел волшебник Мудромил – потомок Мудромира,  его заявление  вызвало волнение в толпе,  люди приободрились.
- Вообще-то мы тоже хотим, чтоб победила Далия, - робко подали голос мусорщики, несколько минут назад  готовые безропотно  сбросить тело Гарнеля в зловонную яму, исполняя приказ повелителя. 
В толпе  поднялся  гул, люди стали выходить вперед, вставая рядом со смельчаками.
- Ладно, - ответил Дракон, разгневанный необычной смелостью своих подданных, - тогда нападай.
С этими словами он взвился в небо, с хохотом летал  в вышине, капая ядовитой слюной, дыша огнем, застилая  поляну едким дымом. Сделав несколько кругов над поляной,  он подумал, что достаточно нагнал страха на подданных и вознамерился  нанести мощный огненный удар по Далии и находящимся с ней смельчакам, чтобы  уничтожить их в один миг, навсегда отбив желание когда-либо бунтовать против  власти тирана.
Он уже  завершал последний круг, набрал в грудь побольше воздуха для сокрушительного удара, когда неожиданно почувствовал острую боль в хвосте и неизвестно почему потерял возможность управлять собственным полетом. Могущественный Дракон беспомощно барахтался в воздухе,  корчась от боли, не понимая,  что с ним случилось. Боль становилась сильнее, он махал крыльями, но неумолимо приближался  к земле. Еще не осознав, что произошло, с удивлением увидал,   обрубок  своего хвоста, который   упал  вниз,  вонзившись острием в землю. Сильнее боли было удивление: как это произошло, что случилось? И тут же заметил  рядом с собой Далию, которая так же беспомощно барахталась в небе, падая  вниз. Каким-то чудом  ей удалось справиться  и воспарить над землей, постепенно поднимаясь все выше и выше.  У нее не было крыльев,  она могла летать, лишь широко распластав руки, одно неловкое движение  - падала, рискуя разбиться.
Злоба и ненависть помогли Дракону превозмочь боль, он сумел удержаться в воздухе, кое-как справившись с управлением без помощи хвоста, набрал в грудь  воздух и кинулся на соперницу. Ей удалось увернулась от огненного удара,  даже  нанести  противнику легкую рану, после чего вновь начала падать, но опять сумела воспарить и упрямо направилась вверх, едва удерживая в руке тяжелый меч. Так продолжалось  вновь и вновь, Дракон истекал кровью, Далия выбивалась из сил, понимая, что не сумеет нанести удар достаточной силы, чтобы, пробив броню, пронзить сердце жестокого тирана, но, не смотря на это, каждый раз, едва не разбившись, с невероятным усилием воспарив над землей, снова  бросалась в бой, наносила противнику болезненную, но неглубокую рану, падала, воспаряла и опять нападала на врага.
Очередной удар мечом отнял слишком много сил, девушка не сумела  вернуться в небо и рухнула на землю с огромной высоты. Черный Дракон кружил над нею, раздумывая, как нанести последний удар, он решил уже, что соперница умерла, но она пошевелилась и даже попыталась встать.  
Пошатываясь, опираясь на меч, Далия поднялась на ноги, убрала с лица растрепанные волосы, вытерла пот обрывками  роскошного шелкового покрывала  и пристально посмотрела на Белого Дракона, лежавшего на старой грязной телеге. На минуту закрыв глаза, она воскресила в памяти  счастливые годы, прожитые  рядом с любимым, почувствовав свет в душе, улыбнулась и, широко раскинув руки,  воспарила   навстречу противнику.
 Люди в ужасе следили за ней, понимая, что все кончено -  у слабой, израненной женщины нет ни единого шанса победить огромного Дракона. Кто-то пожалел, что подал голос, поверив в победу Далии, теперь  правитель жестоко накажет непокорных. В толпе  раздались предложения разбежаться по домам, кто-то поспешил уйти, кто-то спрятаться. Мудромил не следил за боем, он с грустью смотрел на людей: «Если они уйдут, в Зеленую Долину никогда не вернуться светлые времена, ибо в предсказании ясно говорится: без веры в победу, без поддержки сограждан, воину не удастся победить чудовище».
- А я не уйду, - сказал мальчик, первым  решивший поддержать Далию, - я не хочу жить в страхе, как мои родители.
- И я не уйду, - поддержал старик, - я всю жизнь боялся, трудился в поле, смотрел, как Черный Дракон уничтожает плоды моего труда. Надоело! У меня есть шанс умереть смелым человеком и я его не упущу.
- А у меня семья, дочери подрастают, - сказал молодой мужчина, - я не стану ждать, когда Дракон заберет их в жертву. Даже если он одержит победу, но будет сильно ослаблен, я вызову его на бой и постараюсь победить.
- А если погибнешь? – спросил волшебник.
- Тогда жена будет рассказывать дочерям, что я пытался защитить их, а не прятался за спины старика и мальчика.
- Но тогда ты сам превратишься в жестокого Черного Дракона.
- Как знать, возможно, мне удастся стать Светлым Драконом, ведь я собираюсь сражаться  за свою семью, которую люблю всем сердцем.
- Еще ничего не ясно, - сказал другой человек, который поспешил уйти, но вернулся,- может быть, Далия победит…
-  Да, обязательно победит! – обрадовался мальчик, - Она вон какая смелая! Белый Дракон умер, но она  его не бросила и сейчас за него сражается.
Заряжаясь друг от друга верой в победу, они неожиданно почувствовали себя сильнее, чем когда бы то ни было, к их группе постепенно примыкало все больше людей. Не смотря на то, что по всем приметам Дракон практически  одержал победу, люди все больше воодушевлялись мечтой о гибели чудовища. 
Взгляды всех были прикованы к небу, где противники стремительно приближались друг к другу. С улыбкой на губах Далия  летела прямо на Дракона. Тот широко раскрыл пасть и она, даже не пытаясь увернуться, влетела в него.  Щелкнули стальные клыки. Горстка смельчаков, оставшаяся на поляне, ахнула. В воцарившейся тишине слышались лишь шуршание крыльев и тяжелое дыхание победителя.
- Такого еще не было, - пролепетал старик, -  мой дед рассказывал, как жестоко Драконы расправлялись с противниками, но никогда не проглатывали их…
- Видимо, Далия рассердила его, как никто и никогда не злил Драконов.
- А что же с нами будет? – раздался чей-то  шепот.
Все посмотрели на него, потом друг на друга, удивляясь тому, что, не смотря на печальный исход,  не испытывали  страха. Напротив, на душе у всех было светло и свободно, будущее не страшило и все почему-то  ощущали себя победителями.
Черный Дракон опустился на поле. Из неглубоких, но многочисленных ран на его теле пробивались струи света, черная кровь лилась ручьями, но уже не приносила вреда  растениям. Сделав несколько шагов, но, неожиданно для всех, с  диким ревом рухнул  на траву, содрогаясь от невыносимой боли, вопли и рычание его разносились по округе, но из пасти не изрыгалось пламя.  Люди не понимали, что  происходит, отчего  он корчился в муках, не в силах вымолвить слова.  Через какое-то время Дракон словно взорвался изнутри, огромное тело, покрытое стальной чешуей, разорвало на тысячи мелких кусков и разбросало в разные стороны. Только сердце лежало на выжженной земле, продолжая пульсировать.
На том месте,  где только что билось в судорогах чудовище, стояла Далия, израненная, но живая и прекрасная, как  прежде. С трудом передвигая ноги, она подошла к черному сердцу и пронзила его мечом, пригвоздив к земле.  Сердце Дракона  дрогнуло в последний раз и затихло навеки.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Отбросив меч, победительница направилась к людям. У нее не появилось горделивой осанки, царственного взгляда. Печально склонив голову и устало опустив плечи,  она  направилась к телеге, где лежал пронзенный мечом возлюбленный.
Люди с удивлением наблюдали, как  заживали раны на ее теле, золотистые косы превращались  в шелковистую гриву, кольцами кудрей спускавшуюся с головы по спине, становясь все длиннее, от чего не сразу удалось заметить хвост, тянущийся по земле. Широкий у основания, облепленный  розовыми чешуйками, сияющими на солнце, он завершался пушистой кисточкой  белых кудрей. Хвост  увеличивался и вскоре стал настолько тяжел, что Далия не могла сдвинуться с места. Она  тщетно напрягала  силы, пока  стройные ноги  не превратились в сильные мохнатые лапы. Тогда, упираясь в землю розовыми когтями с золотистой оправой по краям, она  продолжила путь, не обращая внимания на происходящие в ней изменения, не замечая, как такие же когти отрастают на руках, а вместо нежной кожи переливаются на солнце чешуйки. Стройная фигурка девушки расширялась, разрывая  платье, обнажая розовую чешую с золотым переливом, отныне и навсегда  покрывшую  тело. Лицо вытянулось, увеличились золотисто-карие глаза, удлинились ресницы. 
Но  зрелище это нельзя было назвать пугающим, изменения, происходившие в облике  Далии, вызывали скорее восторг. Подрагивали пушистые  ресницы, роняя  крупные хрустальные слезы. Каждая слезинка, падая на землю, наполняла соком травы, оживляла цветы, пробуждала к жизни ручейки, сопровождавшие торопливым журчанием путь Прекрасного Дракона.  В скором времени превращение завершилось и перед всеми предстал белый Дракон, такой же  великолепный, как некогда Гарнель, только гораздо красивее  и  нежнее. 
Ропот и возгласы восхищения заставили Далию вздрогнуть и очнуться от своих мыслей,  оглядев сограждан, она  заметила, наконец, изменения, произошедшие с ней. Увидав, чем стали  руки и ноги,  она печально вздохнула, от чего повсюду распространился  чудесный аромат. Прекрасный Дракон  расправила  розовые крылья, оттолкнулась от земли и поднялась в небо. 
Сопровождаемая восхищенными взглядами людей, она облетела  зловонную яму, оросила ее и вонючая жижа покрылась благоухающими цветами. Совершив еще круг над поляной,  Далия опустилась на землю и подошла к Гарнелю.  Прикоснулась губами к ране на груди любимого, поцеловала безжизненные губы, закрытые глаза, обняла его и тихо заплакала. 
Крупные хрустальные слезы катились из бездонных  глаз Прекрасного Дракона, стекали по лицу, гриве и крыльям  возлюбленного,  падали в землю и земля оживала.  Затаив дыхание, люди любовались на эту красоту, не смея нарушить тишину нежной и печальной минуты.   Женщины улыбались, приговаривали шепотом, вытирая слезы: «Какая красивая пара… какая красивая могла быть пара!» 
- Помнишь, как они летали вместе и светились в ночном небе, -  вспоминали  старики.
- В Предании говорилось, что у них могли быть потомки: красивые и сильные полулюди-полудраконы.
- Как же мы теперь будем жить?
- Далия станет нашим правителем. Это очевидно.
- Будет жить в одиночестве в замке, где когда-то была счастлива с Гарнелем? Это не жизнь, это мука.
- Найдется достойный человек и она сумеет полюбить его.
- Что за глупость! Она добровольно провела 50 лет в гробнице с Белым Драконом,  пошла на верную гибель,  чтобы не допустить осквернения тела возлюбленного,  неужели  вы думаете, что найдется человек, которого она полюбит так же? А даже если полюбит, все равно пророчество Мудрогора не исполнится: у нас будет только один Дракон, а значит, надо ждать новых испытаний.
- Мы все так устали…
- Мы все сами виноваты! Даже сегодня нашлось не много людей, решившихся подать голос  за Белого Дракона. Наши предки предали Мудрогора, мы  смирились с победой Коварио…
- Но что  можно было сделать?
- Выгнать его прочь из страны! 
- А еще раньше, следовало проявить благоразумие и бдительность - не наблюдать как тот мастерит страшную машину. 
-  Верно! Они могли воспротивиться бою Коварио и Гарнеля, а не  наблюдать, как на их глазах убивают Белого Дракона.
- А потом  все  опять предали его и Далию, разошлись по домам, а  ее оставили в гробнице…
- Как же мы теперь будем жить?
- Может быть, все еще устроится? Произойдет чудо и все будет хорошо.
- Какое может быть чудо? Чудес не бывает.
- Бывает! Мы только что были свидетелями чуда, значит, все возможно в этом мире.
- Надо самим решить как устроить свою жизнь. Сколько можно ждать чудес? Четыреста лет наша страна ждет чуда.
- Именно! А происходят чудеса с теми, кто в них по-настоящему  верит.  
- Четыре столетия наши предки верили, надеялись и терпели, терпели, а все напрасно…
- Послушайте, - прервал их беседу Мудромил, - я хочу напомнить вам слова  моего отца  Мудромира,  сказанные старейшинам  на утро после победы Гарнеля: Терпение не всегда является добродетелью,  вера в победу добра требует отваги.
- Но сегодня мы проявили отвагу.
- Лишь немногие из нас!
- О нет, неужели нам опять придется страдать?
- Пока ничего не ясно, этой ночью я внимательно изучу пророчество, спрошу совета у звезд, только утром смогу  что-то сказать вам. Но прекратите роптать! Вы снова  озабочены только своей судьбой, только своим будущим. Подумайте о том, что слабая женщина, избавившая вас от власти тирана, сейчас не наслаждается победой,  не купается в лучах славы, а оплакивает того,  кто был с ней и в  радости, и в горе и даже после смерти.
Пристыженные словами волшебника, люди замолчали, обратив все внимание на красивую пару Драконов, на чудеса, происходившие на  глазах у всех. На то, что яма с нечистотами теперь благоухает цветами, а старая телега с телом Гарнеля, омытая слезами Далии, словно помолодела: на деревянных деталях набухли почки и даже подстилка из гнилого сена стала молодой сочной травой. 
Вспоминая  красивую историю любви Гарнеля и Далии сейчас многие всем сердцем почувствовали  горе Прекрасного Дракона, только теперь люди задумались, сколько отваги было в сердце девушки, прошедшей такие испытания, решившейся на бой с чудовищем во имя любви и свободы. 
Эти размышления были прерваны странным  шорохом, казалось, ветер, перебирая листья на деревьях,  нашептывал что-то, словно пытаясь поведать великую тайну. Ветер стих, воцарилась странная тишина, все живое замерло в ожидании чего-то невиданного и прекрасного. Птицы прекратили трели, животные без страха вышли из леса прямо на поляну, замолчал ручей, остановились облака в небе, воздух  сделался настолько густым и тяжелым, что люди едва могли дышать, но не смели пошевелиться, очарованные  происходящим.  
В этой тягучей тишине послышался  тихий звук, похожий на стон. Показалось? Но нет, действительно, Белый Дракон едва заметно вздохнул, издал слабый стон, дрогнули ресницы, шевельнулись крылья, он приподнял голову и посмотрел на ту, что стояла перед ним. 
Голубые глаза Белого Дракона смотрели в карие очи Прекрасного Дракона, словно ничего не произошло, ничего не изменилось, словно не было пятидесяти лет  разлуки. Люди гадали узнает ли он свою верную спутницу в новом обличии, но у Гарнеля не было и тени сомнения в том, кто стоит рядом. 
- Далия!  Как это случилось? – спросил он,  удивляясь то ли своему воскрешению, то ли  новому облику  возлюбленной, но она ничего не смогла ответить,  замерев от счастья, смотрела на произошедшее  чудо.
Слезы Далии высыхали на его теле, заживляя многочисленные раны, срастались разорванные крылья, исчезали подпалины на шерсти. Он встал на ноги, расправил крылья и озарился светом, ярче прежнего. Улыбаясь друг другу, Два Дракона взлетели в небо и закружили над полем. В этот миг   странная тишина, парализовавшая все вокруг, словно разорвалась,  ветер весело набросился на листву деревьев, срывая шляпы и платки с людских голов, облака стремительно понеслись по небу, птицы подняли оглушительный переполох веселой трелью, животные резвились на поляне среди людей. Люди обнимались, поздравляя друг друга,  кто плакал, кто смеялся, кто просто смотрел в небо, наблюдая невиданной красоты зрелище - полет Двух  Драконов.  Они кружили в вышине, не отрывая глаз друг от друга, крылья издавали мягкий шелест, золото чешуи сияло так, что больно было смотреть и казалось, что в небе не одно, а три солнца.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Глава  6.
Предсказание.

Утром Два Дракона пришли к  дому волшебника, где уже  собрались старейшины городов и селений со всей страны. На поляне едва нашлось место, потому что  любопытство привело сюда не мало людей, желающих услышать новости из первых уст. Никто не проявлял любопытства или нетерпения, все смиренно хранили молчание, ожидая Мудромира. 
Наконец, он вышел, на усталом  лице волшебника читалась бессонная ночь, но в  глазах не было тревоги. Он сел в кресло, разложил свиток с предсказанием и только тогда старейшины решились обратиться к нему.     
- Ответь нам, сбылось ли предсказание Мудрогора? Или нам ждать новых испытаний?
Мудромил  развернул свиток с пророчеством.
- Черный Дракон не смог получить Далию в жертву, едва он попытался это сделать, как  ее свет проник в него и заставил  страдать в невыносимых муках. Это явно указывает на то, что зло отравилось добром.  
  Слабый ребенок и древний старик стали сильными благодаря своей смелости, преподали нам урок мужества, они первыми поверили в победу света над тьмой. В толпе нашлись и другие люди, до конца верившие в победу добра, они проявили мужество заявить о своей вере и это сделало их сильными. Многие из них не утратили  веры, даже когда стало ясно, что Далия не сможет убить Черного Дракона, их вера помогла одержать победу. Это был единственный данный нам шанс, тот самый  момент, когда решалась судьба Зеленой Долины.  Не найдись среди вас человека, решившегося подать голос в защиту добра, наша страна навеки могла остаться во власти Черного Дракона
Далия так любила Гарнеля, что не покинула его  даже после смерти, отважно защищала  его прах от поругания. Она единственная из женщин, кто осмелился вызвать на бой Черного Дракона, она единственная не боялась его,  чистое сердце и любовь делали ее сильной, она встала на защиту своей любви, не щадя себя. 
Любовь победила смерть – мы все стали свидетелями этого чуда. Все это говорит о том, что зло сгинуло навеки и  отныне нам ничто не угрожает.  Отныне у нас будет два правителя – Два Дракона, светлых и прекрасных, как  сама жизнь. Их любовь спасла страну от заклятия, их потомки станут лучшими и справедливыми правителями, полулюдьми, полудраконами.  В предании ясно говорится, что они будут сильны, как Драконы, смогут  летать, оберегая покой любимой страны, но своим обликом  во многом  похожи на людей,  в груди у них будет биться человеческое сердце, полное огромной любви и великой отваги. Любовь человека-дракона  станет бесценной наградой  для любой девушки, их избранницы будут  счастливейшими из жен, а дети во всем похожи на отцов.
Дыхание Светлых Драконов  распространяет  чудесный аромат, вместо пламени, которое изрыгал Черный Дракон, Светлые  разбрызгивают  волшебную влагу, от которой тут же распускаются цветы – это всем известно. То, что одна капля крови Светлого Дракона, разведенная в бочке с водой, способна излечить любые раны и оживить почву, оскверненную Черным Драконом, мы с вами убедились  давно.

Мудромил замолчал и убрал свиток, но еще долго люди не могли проронить ни слова, словно боясь спугнуть долгожданное счастье. Так же тихо все разошлись и поспешили  в свои селения сообщить радостную весть.
*              *                *
Два Дракона поселились в Розовом дворце. Благодаря их усилиям и труду сограждан  Зеленая Долина залечила раны, нанесенные Черным Драконом и расцвела лучше прежнего. День за днем таяли злоба и страх в сердцах людей, души наполнялись покоем и теплом.  Избавленные от жестокого ига и непомерных налогов благодарные жители вновь наполняли Дворец  чудесными дарами. 
Через год Зеленую Долину огласила  радостная весть: в семействе правителей родился  первенец. Малыш выглядел как  все дети, только вместо нежной кожи тело ребенка покрывали мягкие золотистые чешуйки, а чуть вытянутые остренькие ушки обрамлял нежный белый пух. Огромные синие глаза ребенка с  веселым любопытством взирали на мир из-под густых ресниц. Крепкие и длинные ногти, с золотистым ободком по краям, постоянно что-то царапали, цеплялись за шторы и ковры, пухлые ножки ниже колен покрывал  белый пух, который с годами превратился в белоснежную кудрявую шерсть.  Белые кудряшки росли на головке и спинке дракончика, завершаясь кисточкой на  коротком хвостике, а между лопаток весело хлопали белые крылышки. В полгода мальчик впервые попытался взлететь, а к годику шустро порхал по дворцу, шалил, пытался вылететь в окно, чем доставлял множество хлопот нянькам. 
Год за годом появились на свет еще три малыша. Дракончики росли, окруженные заботой и любовью, превращаясь в великолепных Драконов отважных и сильных.  Им предстояло с четырех сторон охранять страну от напастей. 
Дети подросли, пришло время им выбрать спутниц жизни. Тогда и узнали жители Зеленой Долины  на какую прекрасную  любовь способно  огромное человеческое сердце Драконов. Мудрогор и здесь не ошибся: потомки Гарнеля и Далии  полюбили один раз и на всю жизнь,  щедро одаривая  своих возлюбленных  таким небывалым счастьем,  которое не позволяло силе притяжения удерживать их на  земле. Потому через 20 лет уже не две, а шесть светящихся точек парили в ночном небе, вызывая восторг и удивление.

*     *     *     *      *
Отважные и прекрасные Драконы и по ныне оберегают покой и счастье дивной страны, где  благоухают цветы, круглый год плодоносят сады и никогда не бывает снега и несчастий.

----------


## Жихарка

Лена, мне очень понравилось. Красивая сказка.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Спасибо! Не ожидала, что у кого-то хватит времени и терпения дочитать ее. Очень приятно

----------


## Vikentia

> Спасибо! Не ожидала, что у кого-то хватит времени и терпения дочитать ее. Очень приятно


Я тоже дочитала до конца, красивая сказка и необычная, не знаю как другие, я уловила подтекст в сказке: черные драконы, это все прошлые и нынешние короли и президенты:  власть - портит человека, превращает его в черного дракона. Жаль, что белого дракона еще не было в истории...

----------

